# Going Out..



## lauram_92

I was just wondering how often you think it is "okay" to go out when you have a child?

Going out as in leaving LO with someone while you have a night out, or go out for dinner or whatever..


----------



## lb

I go out on my own with friends once every couple of weeks, but usually just for dinner, and then I'm home around Kayla's bedtime, and I usually ask my parents if it's ok because they usually watch Kayla. Last night was the only time I've actually partied in the last year and a half, and it was only because Kayla was with FOB. But I think once or twice every couple weeks is fine.


----------



## vinteenage

Personally, I'd say once a month or so. But just dinner? Every other week seems reasonable.

There's a girl I'm friends with on Facebook and she leaves her son like every weekend to go clubbing. It's gross.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

I Go out at least once a month, sometimes i dont go out for a few months..

In august i went out twice + i should of went out for a friends bday yesterday but never..

i dont really ever see my friends much, and if i do Grace comes along with me


----------



## rileybaby

Hmm.. id say twice a month? argh i really dont know.. last time i went out without LO was June 23rd, night of prom! lol. Id get wound up when i was on FB, and id see teen mums updating thier status like every other night .. 'last night was messy' etc etc and id think blimey.. i barely get the time to brush my teeth in the mornings let alone get pissed every night lol :flow:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

vinteenage said:


> Personally, I'd say once a month or so. But just dinner? Every other week seems reasonable.
> 
> There's a girl I'm friends with on Facebook and she leaves her son like every weekend to go clubbing. It's gross.

Really, is she young ?


----------



## lauram_92

I didn't leave Oliver until he was 7 months old, that was me with him 24/7. I was too scared to go out because I thought people would be like 'Oh, another teenage Mum who can't even look after her own kid' but I decided fuck them. They'll not notice the 7 months I am with him, but they will notice the one night I am not. I haven't left him over night, I put him to bed, went out, came home and got up with him in the morning. It is the only real time I can see my friends. I haven't left him awake yet.


----------



## vinteenage

EmziixBo0o said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> Personally, I'd say once a month or so. But just dinner? Every other week seems reasonable.
> 
> There's a girl I'm friends with on Facebook and she leaves her son like every weekend to go clubbing. It's gross.
> 
> Really, is she young ?Click to expand...

She's 21, her son is 2. She leaves him with her parents, posts about it all the time, pics, etc.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Same here i always come home + get up with her no matter how much my head could be hurting, why not we all only live once + we are all still so young, aslong as i know my LOs safe with one of her nans!


----------



## lauram_92

My friend is about 10 weeks pregnant with her 2nd, and she still goes out. She will have like 3 white wine spritzers. She leaves her son with her parents ALL the time. They have him like twice a week, if not more. And they have him for dinner etc random nights. She also got a £220 jacket the other week but couldn't "afford" proper fitting shoes for her son (who walks, is like 18 months old) and when she put him in his shoes to walk he started crying because they didn't fit. :cry: It broke my heart.


----------



## _ck

I usually go out every other weekend. Because I live out of town on a farm, if I have a couple drinks I have to stay in the city. When I do though I don't sleep.. Well I can't fall asleep without Kayah around.
This girl on my facebook, her LO just turned a month old and she goes out partying almost every second night. It disgusts me. Poor LO one :nope:


----------



## divershona

i've left kaya a total of about 4 or 5 times, but only once completly overnight when she was about a month and a half for new years eve, was meant to go out but ended up staying home and sleeping :haha: best nights sleep i've had since she was born. :blush:

but every other time i've always put her to bed and then gone out for a couple of hours with OH for dinner or out for a couple of drinks and been there in the morning when she wakes up :)


----------



## divershona

there is a girl who i go to college with and her LO is just over a month younger than kaya. She goes out every friday and saturday night partying and her mum and dad look after Alfie (her son) she goes on dates or to the cinema with friends 2 or 3 nights a week ontop of going out at the weekends, she works on a sunday too so tbh when she says that Alfie will reach for her mum rather than her i'm not surprised at all. It really pisses me off that she doesn't bother with her son yet tries to give me parenting advice like i should go out at least once a week on a night out so that i can have a break because babies are such hard work ... well yeah they are when they don't know you!!!!! (alfie will only STTN if he's in with his gran)


----------



## wishuwerehere

I usually have a weekend a month, and maybe a another night and/or evening as well.
She goes to FOBs so it's not like I'm dumping her on someone! 
Usually catch up on sleep and do uni work, if I'm honest...although OH and I like to go out for dinner etc.


----------



## amygwen

I've only been out on one date night since LO was born :blush: and it was last week! It was A LOT of fun and really nice to get out. We only went to the movies and out to eat, so we were gone 3 hours but it was nice to get away, plus my parents were more than willing to watch him. I'd say once a month or twice a month. Definitely not every week, but that's because I'm friends with a few girls on FB (who I know IRL) and they leave their LO's CONSTANTLY, it actually really irritates me. Not that I'm jealous, but take care of your child and stop pawning him off to your relatives to watch :roll:


----------



## xCookieDough

*I don't really go out at all, always with LO and always take her out during the day ect so when its her bedtime I just want to go to sleep myself lol
---xo*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

this girl i know, has started a collage course.. she will go to collage twice a week but has her son in nursery 5 days a week, because it gets paid for her she said

she will spend all the other days at the pub
she dumps her baby hes just turned 3 months on her friend for the WHOLE weekend from fri to sunday

shewent outfri and sat and shes always out letting her friend have her son the whole weekend :|

she done 2 DNA tests on 2 people she thought would be his dad and they're not, she didnt no she was pregnant til 5 months :s i dont know how you cant know tbh..

and she sleeps with random men all the time + has them around her LO.. shes really selfish always spending on herself, okay we all deserve a treat, but not ALLLLL the time


----------



## xCookieDough

lauram_92 said:


> My friend is about 10 weeks pregnant with her 2nd, and she still goes out. She will have like 3 white wine spritzers. She leaves her son with her parents ALL the time. They have him like twice a week, if not more. And they have him for dinner etc random nights. She also got a £220 jacket the other week but couldn't "afford" proper fitting shoes for her son (who walks, is like 18 months old) and *when she put him in his shoes to walk he started crying because they didn't fit*. :cry: It broke my heart.

*
^ :O That is awful, that girl needs a wakeup call! 
---xo*


----------



## lauram_92

I think as well if you have job although it is obviously not an actual break, but it is one from LO so it is a change to speak to people who don't just drool on you and pull your hair!


----------



## divershona

xCookieDough said:


> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> My friend is about 10 weeks pregnant with her 2nd, and she still goes out. She will have like 3 white wine spritzers. She leaves her son with her parents ALL the time. They have him like twice a week, if not more. And they have him for dinner etc random nights. She also got a £220 jacket the other week but couldn't "afford" proper fitting shoes for her son (who walks, is like 18 months old) and *when she put him in his shoes to walk he started crying because they didn't fit*. :cry: It broke my heart.
> 
> *
> ^ :O That is awful, that girl needs a wakeup call!
> ---xo*Click to expand...

couldn't agree more, someone really ought to give her a good slap


----------



## EmziixBo0o

lauram_92 said:


> I think as well if you have job although it is obviously not an actual break, but it is one from LO so it is a change to speak to people who don't just drool on you and pull your hair!

I guess but when iget home im so tired, i have to force myself to make tea ect, my hours are so long doesnt help but i tresure every moment with her! just miss her so much when im at work and makes me appreshiate my time more


----------



## lauram_92

I could never leave Oliver with my friends, they would have no idea what to do! :shrug: Also couldn't leave him for a whole weekend :nope:


----------



## fantastica

Tbh...I think it just depends on what you're comfortable with. There are times when I wont go out for a while, and others...like the last 3 weeks i've been out every weekend...not all weekend, just 1 night or w/e. But...I go once Jacob is in bed, or OH puts him to bed, and am back by the time he wakes. We live at home, so occasionally in the week I can go meet my friends once he's asleep, knowing he's just asleep but there's someone in the house there if he wakes for some reason. I probably look like the world's worst mother, but I think it's difficult to judge from things like fb exactly what the situation is. X


----------



## lauram_92

No Fantastica (sorry don't know your name) you don't look bad at all! If I had an OH I think it would be different because LO is your joint responsibility, so why shouldn't he stay home iykwim?! But Oliver isn't my Mums responsibility. He sleeps through the night so I have once gone to my friends for like half an hour to give her stuff that she left at mine while my Mum watched him!

And I think most of us know the people on facebook IRL, so we know the situation quite well, I know I do anyway because she is one of my best friends!


----------



## _laura

We try and go out once a fortnight, if its for an evening or if OH's parents take Max for a night. Normally we go to the cinema, out for dinner or to a show or gig.
Though if I want to go out and Scott doesn't he has some time alone with Max and vice versa. Though Scott goes out with his mates more than me.


----------



## rainbows_x

I feel bad now! I go out at least once a fortnight, sometimes once a week, but not every single week, I last went out on Monday night. Ava is usually here with OH, or my mum, MIL or my sister will have her, they love spending time with her, and I love having a night off, as OH is barely here I spend every moment with Ava (which I do love, but I need breaks too)


----------



## EmziixBo0o

I know this is wayy off topic, Laura who did your siggyy x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

lauram_92 said:


> I could never leave Oliver with my friends, they would have no idea what to do! :shrug: Also couldn't leave him for a whole weekend :nope:

I could never ever not have Grace for a whole weekend, i really wouldnt know what to do with myself, and to cart him off to her friend from when he was a couple of weeks old is out of order just for the sake of going out and going home with a guy she doesnt know and doing it the following night :( poor baby! she does this alot and hes only 3months old its a shame


----------



## _laura

EmziixBo0o said:


> I know this is wayy off topic, Laura who did your siggyy x

Mine? I made it! :thumbup: Ones an advert for my photography and the other a link to my blog.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

_laura said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> I know this is wayy off topic, Laura who did your siggyy x
> 
> Mine? I made it! :thumbup: Ones an advert for my photography and the other a link to my blog.Click to expand...

Its so pretty, are you making them or is it a one off :flower:


----------



## lauram_92

EmziixBo0o said:


> I know this is wayy off topic, Laura who did your siggyy x

Dude, way to wreck my thread. Especially picking someone who copied my name! :haha:

All the girls that go out ALL the time don't even know they do it. My friend says she would go insane without a break, insanity it just a part of motherhood I tell her :haha: I just feel sorry for the kiddies.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

lauram_92 said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> I know this is wayy off topic, Laura who did your siggyy x
> 
> Dude, way to wreck my thread. Especially picking someone who copied my name! :haha:
> 
> All the girls that go out ALL the time don't even know they do it. My friend says she would go insane without a break, insanity it just a part of motherhood I tell her :haha: I just feel sorry for the kiddies.Click to expand...

Sorry mate :) lol!! Had to be done!!

Theirs otherways they can have Breaks tho! When i go to see a friend they pay Grace alot of attention + that to me feels good because for that whole 5 minites i can relax!

OHs irritating me for a 'Tiddle' the looser :|


----------



## lauram_92

What a tiddle?


----------



## _laura

EmziixBo0o said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> I know this is wayy off topic, Laura who did your siggyy x
> 
> Mine? I made it! :thumbup: Ones an advert for my photography and the other a link to my blog.Click to expand...
> 
> Its so pretty, are you making them or is it a one off :flower:Click to expand...


I can make you one if you want, I'll pm you my email address and I'll make something! :thumbup:
And Laura you copied my name! I'm older than you :haha:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

lauram_92 said:


> What a tiddle?

Something gay his mom used to do to make him sleep

tickling hisback i hate it makes my arm ache :| im doing it with a skewer! (one them sticks you can put chicken peppers n stuff on) :| hes a pest lol


----------



## EmziixBo0o

_laura said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> I know this is wayy off topic, Laura who did your siggyy x
> 
> Mine? I made it! :thumbup: Ones an advert for my photography and the other a link to my blog.Click to expand...
> 
> Its so pretty, are you making them or is it a one off :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can make you one if you want, I'll pm you my email address and I'll make something! :thumbup:
> And Laura you copied my name! I'm older than you :haha:Click to expand...

Aww thank you i got no decent pictures ill get OH to back his phone up tomorrow x


----------



## lauram_92

Omg i love people tickling my back!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Urgh i love my hair being played with but he doesnt do that :(


----------



## lauram_92

Aaah me too. I'll play with your hair if you tickle my back? ;) hahahahaha.


----------



## mayb_baby

humm well I have a drink in my mums once a week sometimes twice and we either stay at mums with LO in cot upstairs in bed or my sister comes to mine and watches him until we are home. I went to shopping yesterday with OH to get me some stuff for university and LO was left with OHs mum and then today OH had Michael as I needed to get some bits that I couldn't get yesterday with my mum.
But normally we take him shopping but with him teething we thought it would be better if he stayed in the house as he was really crabit and I start tomorrow, so waiting wasn't an option. I think it's up to the person I mean I spend soooo much on Michael but this weekend I spent £200 on uni supplies and clothes for just me and I am sooo glad I did as I was still wearing clothes I wore when I was pregnant.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

favour for a favour :) ahah x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

mayb_baby said:


> humm well I have a drink in my mums once a week sometimes twice and we either stay at mums with LO in cot upstairs in bed or my sister comes to mine and watches him until we are home. I went to shopping yesterday with OH to get me some stuff for university and LO was left with OHs mum and then today OH had Michael as I needed to get some bits that I couldn't get yesterday with my mum.
> But normally we take him shopping but with him teething we thought it would be better if he stayed in the house as he was really crabit and I start tomorrow, so waiting wasn't an option. I think it's up to the person I mean I spend soooo much on Michael but this weekend I spent £200 on uni supplies and clothes for just me and I am sooo glad I did as I was still wearing clothes I wore when I was pregnant.

Fairplay to you babe so you should treat yourself! Goodluck at uni too :flower:


----------



## holly2234

We've been out twice since Erin was born. Once on the day before mothers day when she was about 4 weeks old but to be honest all we did was worry so it wasnt relaxing. Then we went out for a meal this friday night. We left about 7:45 (she went to bed at 7:15) and came home about 10:30. My dad and his partner came over to look after Erin. I think doing that is fine because they dont know we even went! If i could, i would do it about once a month. But its not really up to me because my dad works a lot so its when he hasnt been working late really. Also, he lives in the countryside of the next city! (45mins-hour away).

Honestly though, i would say once a month is fine.


----------



## lauram_92

I think it also depends how much help you get around the house with LO. I get next to nothing, as in my parents ignore him if he cry as he is "my problem" sort of thing. And I know it is the same with some OHs/FOBs that expect the mother to do everything. If you get a lot of help then it is less stressful and you're not always trying to do 10 things at once!


----------



## princess_vix

It depends whats planned but this last 3 weeks i've been out one night of the weekend..i put Ryan to bed before i go make sure he's asleep ect,but this is because my mum likes to have him now and again and my sister LOVES BABYSITTING him.

When my sister babysits she has him at mine and i always come back that night anyway and get up maybe half an hour later than them.

At my mums i still usually stay at my mums and still do everything with Ryan but if i have something planned like a birthday my mum likes to have him and enjoys too.

Im a single parent and need a break now and again and its not like i leave him for a whole weekend or like im really gone as hes asleep before i leave and am awake with him the next day iykwim?

Also i never EVER used to go out atall cos my ex was a tard and wouldnt allow me out blah blah blah so i finally have freedom to recover my social life aswell as be a mummy

I dont see how this is 'gross'?


----------



## mayb_baby

I think it depends on circumstances to like I live with OH/some live with parents/alone, some have an OH/active FOB/Part time FOB/none soo yeahh


----------



## princess_vix

Just to add can understand people finding it strange if you left your child for a whole weekend every weekend and on randomers.

But my mum and Ryan enjoy spending time together


----------



## mayb_baby

lauram_92 said:


> I think it also depends how much help you get around the house with LO. I get next to nothing, as in my parents ignore him if he cry as he is "my problem" sort of thing. And I know it is the same with some OHs/FOBs that expect the mother to do everything. If you get a lot of help then it is less stressful and you're not always trying to do 10 things at once!

I live with OH but he works 5am to 7pm so he is useless as he sees Michael for 30mins on a weekday


----------



## annawrigley

Just loling at 'Tiddle'.

Anyways. I think people are way too quick to judge when they don't know the full situation... From my FB it probably looks like I go out a lot but I really don't. Most of the time I put him to bed, and my mum/dad/brother come and sit at mine til 12 (curfew ;)) as they all live close and then I'll get up with him in the morning. No different to if I'd been sat downstairs...

Special occasions like my birthday last month or if it's just a big night that's been planned for ages (Nottingham ;)) he'll sleep at FOB's mum's but that's not often at all tbh. I never leave him at night unless it's to go out drinking, because otherwise I don't see the point :lol: If I had an OH to go on dates with that might be different though, but again that would probably just be mum or dad sitting at mine, rather than him spending a night away.

I don't think it makes you a 'better' mother for never leaving your child's side their whole life, even when they're sleeping, everybody needs a break and if you wanna take that break by going out drinking then fair play to you. That's the way I see it anyway :shrug:

Soz if I sound defensive, I feel the need to justify my actions now after a certain *cough* clueless pregnant girl decided to make me feel like an alcoholic negligent mother for doing this :roll::thumbup: (I'm apparently 'drinking my life away' and 'missing out on time with my son'... When he sleeps the whole time I'm gone and wakes up to a sober mother. Cool)

Oh and I go out probably once a month on average but as a PP said sometimes its never in a month, sometimes twice :shrug: It all depends on what's going down!


----------



## Marzipan_girl

I go out every weekend and my mum or OHs mum looks after LO. We stay out all night and have a lie in the next morning and TBH I couldn't care less what other mums think. I just think we're quite lucky, we work hard (well OH works hard) during the week and having a child doesn't mean giving up having a life outside of parenthood.
I find it's actually often younger mum's who tend to judge other young mums for "palming their kids off." All the older mum's are just like, "wow, you're so lucky!"
Think it's because we're trying to prove something since we're young. Like, we don't want to be what we consider others to stereotype us as or whatever. It's late and i'm not making much sense lol.


----------



## mayb_baby

Marzipan_girl said:


> I go out every weekend and my mum or OHs mum looks after LO. We stay out all night and have a lie in the next morning and TBH I couldn't care less what other mums think. I just think we're quite lucky, we work hard (well OH works hard) during the week and having a child doesn't mean giving up having a life outside of parenthood.
> I find it's actually often younger mum's who tend to judge other young mums for "palming their kids off." All the older mum's are just like, "wow, you're so lucky!"
> Think it's because we're trying to prove something since we're young. Like, we don't want to be what we consider others to stereotype us as or whatever. It's late and i'm not making much sense lol.

I was thinking this but it was too much of an effort to put into words :thumbup:


----------



## Marzipan_girl

P.S. There really isn't anything wrong with kids spending a weekend away from home every now and then when it's with their grandparents. When I was little weekends with my nan were the best, and I looked forwards to them so much! Lots of treats and being spoilt lol. In the meantime my mum would have a break and therefore was more relaxed during the week. 
Doesn't work for everyone but works for us :)


----------



## Lydiarose

We never have nights out because we cant afford it and also i dont think our parents would be up to having oscar every weekend at all . . . but thats just us :flower: and thats not because they dont want him,i just think that not alot of parents get that at all and were no different.

We go out to a friends maybe once a month,my mum keeps offering to have oscar for a few hours so we can go out and dans mums always offering but she works alot.

But its very rare we have a whole night without him,when we do its lovely but i wouldnt want it to be a regular thing :flower:


----------



## Marzipan_girl

vinteenage said:


> Personally, I'd say once a month or so. But just dinner? Every other week seems reasonable.
> 
> There's a girl I'm friends with on Facebook and she leaves her son like every weekend to go clubbing. It's gross.

Erm, sorry, is she leaving her son with a random tramp off the streets? No I don't think so, you said it yourself, she leaves him with her parents. How the hell is that gross? Unless they're molesting him or something! And you said once a weekend. Same with me. I'M WITH HIM EVERY OTHER DAY. He still knows me more than anyone. You're not a superior parent just because you have your son 24/7. 
The only thing that's gross is your self righteous attitude.


----------



## annawrigley

Marzipan_girl said:


> I go out every weekend and my mum or OHs mum looks after LO. We stay out all night and have a lie in the next morning and TBH I couldn't care less what other mums think. I just think we're quite lucky, we work hard (well OH works hard) during the week and having a child doesn't mean giving up having a life outside of parenthood.
> I find it's actually often younger mum's who tend to judge other young mums for "palming their kids off." All the older mum's are just like, "wow, you're so lucky!"
> *Think it's because we're trying to prove something since we're young. Like, we don't want to be what we consider others to stereotype us as or whatever. *It's late and i'm not making much sense lol.

Definitely agree with this. It used to really get to me (still does a bit when idiots say stuff like the idiot I previously mentioned) but like you I really don't care if people think I'm negligent or w/e :wacko: He's the happiest little boy I could wish for, he loves me, he loves his grandparents and his uncles and his dad and every single person he meets tbh. He's not missing out on anything, and neither am I (the odd night here and there but nothing to cry about) :) Best of both worlds! I'm sure he's not gonna hate me for it ;)


----------



## 112110

When I go to OH's [every Friday] I always take LO with me, we go to the park or something then his parents will watch him. The only time I really go out, without LO is when OH and I go on a 'date' I guess you could call it. I really don't think there's an 'okay' amount to leave your baby, it's different for everyone. I used to never I mean NEVER leave Brayden because I was afraid of everyone saying I leave him too much and using my age as a target. The time off REALLY helps me, I love Brayden but the stress of everything that goes on daily gets to me and I'd rather not get angry at him.


----------



## Lydiarose

p.s it is more of the fact where we live has NOTHING to do,and wolverhamptons just a scum hole and boring :haha:

If it was up to me one/two nights a month would be nice :flower:


----------



## vinteenage

Marzipan_girl said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> Personally, I'd say once a month or so. But just dinner? Every other week seems reasonable.
> 
> There's a girl I'm friends with on Facebook and she leaves her son like every weekend to go clubbing. It's gross.
> 
> Erm, sorry, is she leaving her son with a random tramp off the streets? No I don't think so, you said it yourself, she leaves him with her parents. How the hell is that gross? Unless they're molesting him or something! And you said once a weekend. Same with me. I'M WITH HIM EVERY OTHER DAY. He still knows me more than anyone. You're not a superior parent just because you have your son 24/7.
> The only thing that's gross is your self righteous attitude.Click to expand...

No sorry, I do think it's gross when she's going out, posting pictures of herself in tramp outfits, posting statuses all _week_ about being hungover, puking, etc etc.

I'm not saying parents going out is bad nor do I think I'm a "superior parent" because I have Finn 24/7. However I do think making yourself that sick, weekly, is irresponsible to your body and to your child.


----------



## rainbows_x

vinteenage said:


> Marzipan_girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> Personally, I'd say once a month or so. But just dinner? Every other week seems reasonable.
> 
> There's a girl I'm friends with on Facebook and she leaves her son like every weekend to go clubbing. It's gross.
> 
> Erm, sorry, is she leaving her son with a random tramp off the streets? No I don't think so, you said it yourself, she leaves him with her parents. How the hell is that gross? Unless they're molesting him or something! And you said once a weekend. Same with me. I'M WITH HIM EVERY OTHER DAY. He still knows me more than anyone. You're not a superior parent just because you have your son 24/7.
> The only thing that's gross is your self righteous attitude.Click to expand...
> 
> No sorry, I do think it's gross when she's going out, posting pictures of herself in tramp outfits, posting statuses all week about being hungover, puking, etc etc.Click to expand...

I do that (bar posting about puking becuase I don't puke when drunk :smug:) and I don't think I'm gross.


----------



## vinteenage

Oh Donna I see your posts, they're nothing close to the girl's I'm talking about!


----------



## Marzipan_girl

vinteenage said:


> Marzipan_girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> Personally, I'd say once a month or so. But just dinner? Every other week seems reasonable.
> 
> There's a girl I'm friends with on Facebook and she leaves her son like every weekend to go clubbing. It's gross.
> 
> Erm, sorry, is she leaving her son with a random tramp off the streets? No I don't think so, you said it yourself, she leaves him with her parents. How the hell is that gross? Unless they're molesting him or something! And you said once a weekend. Same with me. I'M WITH HIM EVERY OTHER DAY. He still knows me more than anyone. You're not a superior parent just because you have your son 24/7.
> The only thing that's gross is your self righteous attitude.Click to expand...
> 
> No sorry, I do think it's gross when she's going out, posting pictures of herself in tramp outfits, posting statuses all _week_ about being hungover, puking, etc etc.
> 
> I'm not saying parents going out is bad nor do I think I'm a "superior parent" because I have Finn 24/7. However I do think making yourself that sick, weekly, is irresponsible to your body and to your child.Click to expand...

Lol obviously posting pics of yourself puking and half naked is gross, nobody can argue with that really. But pics of going out once a week and having a good time are slightly different and the way your first post came across was like, "you shouldn't go out at all once you're a mother"


----------



## fantastica

vinteenage said:


> Marzipan_girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> Personally, I'd say once a month or so. But just dinner? Every other week seems reasonable.
> 
> There's a girl I'm friends with on Facebook and she leaves her son like every weekend to go clubbing. It's gross.
> 
> Erm, sorry, is she leaving her son with a random tramp off the streets? No I don't think so, you said it yourself, she leaves him with her parents. How the hell is that gross? Unless they're molesting him or something! And you said once a weekend. Same with me. I'M WITH HIM EVERY OTHER DAY. He still knows me more than anyone. You're not a superior parent just because you have your son 24/7.
> The only thing that's gross is your self righteous attitude.Click to expand...
> 
> No sorry, I do think it's gross when she's going out, posting pictures of herself in tramp outfits, posting statuses all _week_ about being hungover, puking, etc etc.
> 
> I'm not saying parents going out is bad nor do I think I'm a "superior parent" because I have Finn 24/7. However I do think making yourself that sick, weekly, is irresponsible to your body and to your child.Click to expand...

As long as her child is somewhere safe, I really don't see the problem. :shrug:


----------



## vinteenage

Marzipan_girl said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marzipan_girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> Personally, I'd say once a month or so. But just dinner? Every other week seems reasonable.
> 
> There's a girl I'm friends with on Facebook and she leaves her son like every weekend to go clubbing. It's gross.
> 
> Erm, sorry, is she leaving her son with a random tramp off the streets? No I don't think so, you said it yourself, she leaves him with her parents. How the hell is that gross? Unless they're molesting him or something! And you said once a weekend. Same with me. I'M WITH HIM EVERY OTHER DAY. He still knows me more than anyone. You're not a superior parent just because you have your son 24/7.
> The only thing that's gross is your self righteous attitude.Click to expand...
> 
> No sorry, I do think it's gross when she's going out, posting pictures of herself in tramp outfits, posting statuses all _week_ about being hungover, puking, etc etc.
> 
> I'm not saying parents going out is bad nor do I think I'm a "superior parent" because I have Finn 24/7. However I do think making yourself that sick, weekly, is irresponsible to your body and to your child.Click to expand...
> 
> But pics of going out once a week and having a good time are slightly different and the way your first post came across was like,* "you shouldn't go out at all once you're a mother"*Click to expand...

Definitely not what I meant. :)


----------



## rainbows_x

vinteenage said:


> Oh Donna I see your posts, they're nothing close to the girl's I'm talking about!

But I d basically everything you said, what makes me different, how bad can this girl be lol?


----------



## annawrigley

If she's hungover and puking all week from one night out she needs to man up :lol:

Also wind your necks in little girls, nobody likes a snitch :coffee:


----------



## fantastica

annawrigley said:


> *If she's hungover and puking all week from one night out she needs to man up *
> Also wind your necks in little girls, nobody likes a snitch :coffee:

:rofl:


----------



## vinteenage

rainbows_x said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> Oh Donna I see your posts, they're nothing close to the girl's I'm talking about!
> 
> But I d basically everything you said, what makes me different, how bad can this girl be lol?Click to expand...

You have a bajillion pictures of Ava, you post about her, going through you statuses now I only see one or two from this month that refer to going out.

Girl in questions Facebook is pretty much, all about partying and drinking with one or two statuses/picture of her son. 

Its just different, haha. Ive spoken to her about it too, because a similar conversation went on in the teen mom FB group for my highschool. Its not just me making assumptions about her.


----------



## annawrigley

I kinda know what you mean about that Daphne... There's a girl that used to be on bnb ages ago who seems to be out a lot (not sure on how often so wouldn't wanna hazard a guess) but it's not that that bothers me it's the fact she barely EVER posts anything about her kid it's always 'getting on it tonight' or 'messy one last night bring on next week' kinda thing. Just seems like her kid is her lowest priority iykwim. I know it's 'only Facebook' but fb is kinda a reflection of your life and if you never acknowledge on there that you have a child (FOB :growlmad:) I find that a little odd, cos they should be the main thing in your life.


----------



## x__amour

I don't really go out too terribly often. There isn't much here to do close to me, I'd have to go pretty far away and it's just not worth it to me. Once in a blue moon, OH and I will go out and do supper or a movie but we've done that like... Twice since Tori was born. I guess I just prefer to stay at home and watch a movie. Though I do vow when I'm 21 to go to a club just to see what it's like, lol!


----------



## lb

annawrigley said:


> I kinda know what you mean about that Daphne... There's a girl that used to be on bnb ages ago who seems to be out a lot (not sure on how often so wouldn't wanna hazard a guess) but it's not that that bothers me it's the fact she barely EVER posts anything about her kid it's always 'getting on it tonight' or 'messy one last night bring on next week' kinda thing. Just seems like her kid is her lowest priority iykwim. I know it's 'only Facebook' but fb is kinda a reflection of your life and if you never acknowledge on there that you have a child (FOB :growlmad:) I find that a little odd.

WSS. I can think of more than a couple of people like that on my friends list. I don't know why I just don't delete them already. 
The only reason FOB has Kayla on his profile is because I used to tag him in pictures of Kayla. Grr.


----------



## vinteenage

I wanted to leave Finn with the inlaws or my mother for a "Yay! Daphne has her license!" dinner with Evan. I keep forgetting to ask though. :haha:


----------



## Marzipan_girl

annawrigley said:


> I kinda know what you mean about that Daphne... There's a girl that used to be on bnb ages ago who seems to be out a lot (not sure on how often so wouldn't wanna hazard a guess) but it's not that that bothers me it's the fact she barely EVER posts anything about her kid it's always 'getting on it tonight' or 'messy one last night bring on next week' kinda thing. Just seems like her kid is her lowest priority iykwim. I know it's 'only Facebook' but fb is kinda a reflection of your life and if you never acknowledge on there that you have a child (FOB :growlmad:) I find that a little odd, cos they should be the main thing in your life.

Agree with that too. How could you prefer updating facebook with getting fucked than telling the world all about the cool milestones your LO is reaching, and showing off pics of him/her? 
That kinda shows a bit of a unbalance. LO should be number 1 by miles! And then the odd pic of going out having a good night :winkwink:


----------



## princess_vix

people on facebook that constantly update about getting drunk blah blah is WRONG..

Not gonna lie on the weekend when i do go out i do go on a bit about it LOL but during the week its generally about my son or day to day life.

My life does NOT revolve around drinking.

I agree with vinteenage that people who purely post about it and have photos of themselves naked and puking is wrong.

Not gonna lie i do have some rough photos on facebook from being drunk but none of me puking LOL!


----------



## Burchy314

Honestly I would LOVE to be able to go out every friday night and sleep in on Saturdays. Not partying, but like a late movie or staying the night at a friends for a girls night, but I would feel horrible asking my parents to do that. It would be different if I lived on my own then I would probably do it because my parents would miss Jayden and want to have a night with her. And you may think I am a bad mom, but honestly I would love to be able to have a full weekend off like once a year lol like during the summer time, but again I would feel bad asking my parents to do that.

But for right now I go out atleast once a week, but that is for 2 hours and it is for bible study lol so it doesnt really count. Other then that I will go out 1-2 fridays a month for a few hours just to the mall with a friend. I feel like I go out quite often, but really I don't and I always try to plan it for when Jayden is napping or down for the night. And I am always the one to get up with Jayden during the night and in the morning. I do however plan on staying out all night for my birthday and maybe possibly New Years Eve this year.

Oh and 99% of the time my parents have her, but if absolutly needed I have my cousin watch her and I trust her completly with her.


----------



## cabbagebaby

i dont think theres a problem going out 1 nights a week may be 2 depending if theres a occasion, if family are looking after them i thiks its fine because its nice for them to bond aswell but aslong as your there in the morning of whatever to look after your child what happened during the night dont really matter 

but in answer to the question i see friends about 1 a month maybe to go for a drink except for friday i went out for a birthday party :D


----------



## Strawberrymum

I think it's fine to go out once a week. What annoys me is people who go out all the time and spend heaps of money, lose there phones and have to get new ones every other weekend and then their kids have to go without because they now have no money for the them! 

I don't go out often because 'out' is and hour away . Id go out more if I had more people to go out with. When I go out usually it's free because it is for girls some nights of the week where I live. I go out at 10ish and come back at then have to get up at 7 with LO . Maybe once every other month.


----------



## hot tea

I didn't go out overnight whatsoever untul after my son was around 15 months old, because I exclusively breastfed him without bottles. I continued much longer than that (just stopped recently) but he didn't NEED me anymore for milk.

Going out once or twice a month is fine. I do not think parents should be partying anyways, though,


----------



## rainbows_x

hot tea said:


> I do not think parents should be partying anyways, though,

Can I ask why?


----------



## hot tea

By partying I mean clubbing, getting plastered, being a general idiot. I should specify.

People who feel the urge to go clubbing, grind against people and dance themselves silly after slamming several tequilas have very different priorities from what I consider parental. Whether you are dropping your child off and they are "safe" without you does NOT make a difference. Going out clubbing is what I expect my son to do in a decade and a half. I feel I have sort of passed on that right to mindless, self obsorbed partying on to less responsible people than a mother.

I am not saying I have never gone clubbing... After my son reached an age where I couldgo out, Iwas a partier. I would get hammered and be a fool when I did have that time alone. It just made me feel like crap about myself, because a part of me just knew I should be doing something different. I outgrew it, and I outgrew it really fast for the sake of my son.

I enjoy a beer here and there (when not preggo lol) but I do that at my own home, or in a social setting. I am more than happy getting tipsy, I do love a couple extra shots... But I would never go back to the clubbing scene, or a young partiers party.

/prepared to get ripped to shreds LOL


----------



## AriannasMama

You can go clubbing without getting wasted though :shrug:

I don't really have much time to go out, tbh, & usually when I do it's after Arianna's asleep. I don't see any problem with going out now and then to enjoy a drink (or whatever it is you enjoy assuming your not out smoking crack and shooting up dope for example lol). Just because you're a parent doesn't mean you aren't allowed to have fun anymore.


----------



## hot tea

Sure, but clubbing really does not strike me as a responsible person's brand of fun. Clubbing specifically is a very superficial way of letting off steam. I get it, we are young. We ARE at the age where dressing up like a trollop and parading around a city is appealing. I know this, I have had the same urge and done it too. And that is the folly of being a younger parent... You want to do things that maybe you shouldn't, and wouldn't if you had waited say a decade. There is nothing wrong with young people wanting to club, it is normal. But for me I think sacrificing that is a part of parenthood, because you do need to change your entire outlook on life. I will never belong to the clubs, I could never genuinely enjoy it because I would know it just was not for me anymore. I mean, I tried. I wanted it. But it just was not right, because what I invision a good parent doing is not going out clubbing or fitting in to that crowd. Bleached blonde hair and frosted lipstick belongs to other girls - and just that, GIRLS - not me, a mama who breastfeeds and believes whole heartedly in natural parenting methods, in climbing trees with her son and teaching him about different kinds of trees and plants. Those two worlds do not mix for me.

A lot of moms need to escape being what they are - a mom. Even just for a night, to go out and pretend to just be a young girl instead. Well, that is not right to me. It leaves me feeling empty. It could never fill me up.

Going to a restaurant or pub to have a beer with dinner and a chat with your close friends? Yes. Talking to equals instead of children occasionally definitely IS healthy. Sitting down and talking politics, philosophy, hobbies, whatever... Awesome! It keeps your mind strong, it keeps you grounded, it keeps you present. Every parent needs to be present and feel like an adult once in a while.

I don't think real adults go clubbing, basically.


----------



## Desi's_lost

I've never been out clubbing or even to a club, other than a VFW :haha: so if i decide to do something like that when Syri's reached an acceptable age, why shouldn't I? Just because I have a child doesnt mean I don't deserve some time to experience youthful things that i've never done before. Though in my case it'll probably be a concert, not a club. 
I'd like to get silly drunk once in my life just to say I have, dont think that will mean that my daughter isnt a priority in my life.


----------



## AirForceWife7

So, in your opinion, hot tea, every parent that goes clubbing & leaves their child at home with a trusted individual is irresponsible? :wacko: I have never even gone clubbing, & I can tell you for a fact that not everyone who does has "bleach blonde hair & bright red lipstick & grinds on guys" What about just going out with your friends for a ladies night of fun? A night off? ... Sheesh, I don't mean to sound rude but it's a night out dancing for Pete's sake, not like you're going out to walk the streets & make some money :shrug:


----------



## hot tea

Of course. It is just kind of the unfortunate side of being a young parent. You are left pretty torn in a lot of ways. I don't think it is acceptable (and what can really be done)? It is not going to kill your child... But it can't possibly be ideal to be raised by someone who is still just wanting to do kid things themselves. Parents are the anchor, not the whimsical floaters, carefree.

... But this is totally going beyond clubbing. Like I said, I have felt the need and I have follower those urges and wants. I just honestly do not believe anyone benefitted from it. Not me, not my son. Joy was short lived to the moment. I am all for long term investments.


----------



## AriannasMama

I've never been clubbing either, lol. I turned 21 when I was like 8 months pregnant so I missed out on that, but I don't think it would make me irresponsible if OH and I were to go out for a night to dance at a club, after Arianna was asleep.


----------



## Burchy314

I don't think I am a bad parent going to a club. I am very responsable! I have never been, but I plan to for my birthday. I will not be drinking (its not legal for me) But I will be dancing around and just being young. Its a part of life. I actually know of 30 year olds who go to clubs and they are great moms, they just love to dance. Am I not aloud to dance and have fun? It is different if you do it like 4/5 nights a WEEK, but once a week or less? Why not!? It's fun. It's like your saying "Mom's are NOT aloud to DANCE and DRINK" WHY!?


----------



## hot tea

AirForceWife7 said:


> So, in your opinion, hot tea, every parent that goes clubbing & leaves their child at home with a trusted individual is irresponsible? :wacko: I have never even gone clubbing, & I can tell you for a fact that not everyone who does has "bleach blonde hair & bright red lipstick & grinds on guys" What about just going out with your friends for a ladies night of fun? A night off? ... Sheesh, I don't mean to sound rude but it's a night out dancing for Pete's sake, not like you're going out to walk the streets & make some money :shrug:

Different beliefs for everyone. :winkwink: I have had plenty of nights off that did not involve clubbing, and are imo more appropriate for a parent.


----------



## Burchy314

AirForceWife7 said:


> So, in your opinion, hot tea, every parent that goes clubbing & leaves their child at home with a trusted individual is irresponsible? :wacko: I have never even gone clubbing, & I can tell you for a fact that not everyone who does has "bleach blonde hair & bright red lipstick & grinds on guys" What about just going out with your friends for a ladies night of fun? A night off? ... Sheesh, I don't mean to sound rude but it's a night out dancing for Pete's sake, not like you're going out to walk the streets & make some money :shrug:

I AGREE WITH THIS 100% I have red hair, dont wear lip gloss and I am going to a club for my birthday just to have fun with my GIRL friends, I dont care about dancing and meeting guys. Its just dancing...


----------



## hot tea

Burchy314 said:


> I don't think I am a bad parent going to a club. I am very responsable! I have never been, but I plan to for my birthday. I will not be drinking (its not legal for me) But I will be dancing around and just being young. Its a part of life. I actually know of 30 year olds who go to clubs and they are great moms, they just love to dance. Am I not aloud to dance and have fun? It is different if you do it like 4/5 nights a WEEK, but once a week or less? Why not!? It's fun. It's like your saying "Mom's are NOT aloud to DANCE and DRINK" WHY!?

I never said you couldn't dance or drink. :dohh: i am saying the lifestyle does not exactly live side by side with a mature parent.


----------



## KaceysMummy

My mum takes Kacey a lot for us, once a week/fortnight - she loves going up there to stay but if she wasn't with me all day every day she probably wouldn't be at my mums as much.
I don't think there is anything wrong with going out or partying tbh, and having a good time. 
I go clubbing, drink shots and yeah, turn into a bit of a steamboat - but that doesn't make me a bad mum at all.
Kacey is and always will be my first priority, but I'm not going to change who I am just because I had a baby, I may feel and sometimes act a lot older but at the end of the day I'm still only 20. Not going to start the knitting and bingo just yet :lol:. x


----------



## Burchy314

hot tea said:


> Of course. It is just kind of the unfortunate side of being a young parent. You are left pretty torn in a lot of ways. I don't think it is acceptable (and what can really be done)? It is not going to kill your child... *But it can't possibly be ideal to be raised by someone who is still just wanting to do kid things themselves. Parents are the anchor, not the whimsical floaters, carefree.*
> 
> ... But this is totally going beyond clubbing. Like I said, I have felt the need and I have follower those urges and wants. I just honestly do not believe anyone benefitted from it. Not me, not my son. Joy was short lived to the moment. I am all for long term investments.

So because I go dancing I am carefree and childish and cant raise my own child:coffee: BS

IT IS FUCKING DANCING


----------



## hot tea

It just strikes me as very very odd to want to spend your spare time that way, with a child at home. Perhaps I am just too old for my age. I have experienced all these things x10 so maybe that is why.

I understand it, but I can't relate to it.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Just to throw this out there, my step dad was in a band that played out fairly often when i was little and my mom often (twice a month) went out with him. Don't think it made my mom less of a parent. (he was just the bf at the time so not so much his responsibility) I dont understand why drinking/dancing is immature or makes you less of an anchor?


----------



## hot tea

Burchy314 said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Of course. It is just kind of the unfortunate side of being a young parent. You are left pretty torn in a lot of ways. I don't think it is acceptable (and what can really be done)? It is not going to kill your child... *But it can't possibly be ideal to be raised by someone who is still just wanting to do kid things themselves. Parents are the anchor, not the whimsical floaters, carefree.*
> 
> ... But this is totally going beyond clubbing. Like I said, I have felt the need and I have follower those urges and wants. I just honestly do not believe anyone benefitted from it. Not me, not my son. Joy was short lived to the moment. I am all for long term investments.
> 
> So because I go dancing I am carefree and childish and cant raise my own child:coffee: BS
> 
> IT IS FUCKING DANCINGClick to expand...

If that is how you choose to translate it, sure. Whatever.:coffee:


----------



## Burchy314

hot tea said:


> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> I don't think I am a bad parent going to a club. I am very responsable! I have never been, but I plan to for my birthday. I will not be drinking (its not legal for me) But I will be dancing around and just being young. Its a part of life. I actually know of 30 year olds who go to clubs and they are great moms, they just love to dance. Am I not aloud to dance and have fun? It is different if you do it like 4/5 nights a WEEK, but once a week or less? Why not!? It's fun. It's like your saying "Mom's are NOT aloud to DANCE and DRINK" WHY!?
> 
> I never said you couldn't dance or drink. :dohh: i am saying the lifestyle does not exactly live side by side with a mature parent.Click to expand...

Ok fine I will be a mature parent and dance and drink alone in my basement! Sounds oh so very fun! :coffee:


----------



## AirForceWife7

hot tea said:


> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> So, in your opinion, hot tea, every parent that goes clubbing & leaves their child at home with a trusted individual is irresponsible? :wacko: I have never even gone clubbing, & I can tell you for a fact that not everyone who does has "bleach blonde hair & bright red lipstick & grinds on guys" What about just going out with your friends for a ladies night of fun? A night off? ... Sheesh, I don't mean to sound rude but it's a night out dancing for Pete's sake, not like you're going out to walk the streets & make some money :shrug:
> 
> Different beliefs for everyone. :winkwink: I have had plenty of nights off that did not involve clubbing, and are imo more appropriate for a parent.Click to expand...

 But is it not pretty ignorant to say that all parents are irresponsible for taking a night off to themselves to go out dancing? I understand it's your opinion, but how can you even make that assumption off of people who go to a club to dance? :shrug: So if I go to a club to dance with my friends on a Friday night, that makes me a bad parent ... someone can just make that assumption without even knowing me.


----------



## hot tea

Desi's_lost said:


> Just to throw this out there, my step dad was in a band that played out fairly often when i was little and my mom often (twice a month) went out with him. Don't think it made my mom less of a parent. (he was just the bf at the time so not so much his responsibility) I dont understand why drinking/dancing is immature or makes you less of an anchor?

Parents who feel the need to do things like clubbing on a regular basis, a weekly basis even, have different priorities from those who don't. Yes? It is less about the clubbing itself and more about the parent... Are you following?


----------



## AirForceWife7

hot tea said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Just to throw this out there, my step dad was in a band that played out fairly often when i was little and my mom often (twice a month) went out with him. Don't think it made my mom less of a parent. (he was just the bf at the time so not so much his responsibility) I dont understand why drinking/dancing is immature or makes you less of an anchor?
> 
> Parents who feel the need to do things like clubbing on a regular basis, a weekly basis even, have different priorities from those who don't. Yes? It is less about the clubbing itself and more about the parent... Are you following?Click to expand...

What about those who go only once? :shrug:


----------



## Burchy314

hot tea said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Just to throw this out there, my step dad was in a band that played out fairly often when i was little and my mom often (twice a month) went out with him. Don't think it made my mom less of a parent. (he was just the bf at the time so not so much his responsibility) I dont understand why drinking/dancing is immature or makes you less of an anchor?
> 
> Parents who feel the need to do things like clubbing on a regular basis, a weekly basis even, have different priorities from those who don't. Yes? It is less about the clubbing itself and more about the parent... Are you following?Click to expand...

So AGAIN you are saying That parents who go clubbing once a week think that their kid isnt 1st priority and are bad parents:coffee:


----------



## hot tea

AirForceWife7 said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> So, in your opinion, hot tea, every parent that goes clubbing & leaves their child at home with a trusted individual is irresponsible? :wacko: I have never even gone clubbing, & I can tell you for a fact that not everyone who does has "bleach blonde hair & bright red lipstick & grinds on guys" What about just going out with your friends for a ladies night of fun? A night off? ... Sheesh, I don't mean to sound rude but it's a night out dancing for Pete's sake, not like you're going out to walk the streets & make some money :shrug:
> 
> Different beliefs for everyone. :winkwink: I have had plenty of nights off that did not involve clubbing, and are imo more appropriate for a parent.Click to expand...
> 
> But is it not pretty ignorant to say that all parents are irresponsible for taking a night off to themselves to go out dancing? I understand it's your opinion, but how can you even make that assumption off of people who go to a club to dance? :shrug: So if I go to a club to dance with my friends on a Friday night, that makes me a bad parent ... someone can just make that assumption without even knowing me.Click to expand...

I definitely pass judgement on parents who are going clubbing weekly, leaving their kids weekly, to do something as frivolous as prance around a club... Yes, I do. I don't know who that applies to here, and frankly I don't care. 

I am human and I do not agree with being a partier if you are a parent.


----------



## Desi's_lost

hot tea said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Just to throw this out there, my step dad was in a band that played out fairly often when i was little and my mom often (twice a month) went out with him. Don't think it made my mom less of a parent. (he was just the bf at the time so not so much his responsibility) I dont understand why drinking/dancing is immature or makes you less of an anchor?
> 
> Parents who feel the need to do things like clubbing on a regular basis, a weekly basis even, have different priorities from those who don't. Yes? It is less about the clubbing itself and more about the parent... Are you following?Click to expand...

I suppose it could go either way. I mean are you saying a parent isn't allowed a night a week to unwind, maybe have a few drinks, go listen to a local band play? Or maybe have no drinks and just go out and let their stress go once a week, after dark while their child is probably already in bed?


----------



## hot tea

AirForceWife7 said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Just to throw this out there, my step dad was in a band that played out fairly often when i was little and my mom often (twice a month) went out with him. Don't think it made my mom less of a parent. (he was just the bf at the time so not so much his responsibility) I dont understand why drinking/dancing is immature or makes you less of an anchor?
> 
> Parents who feel the need to do things like clubbing on a regular basis, a weekly basis even, have different priorities from those who don't. Yes? It is less about the clubbing itself and more about the parent... Are you following?Click to expand...
> 
> What about those who go only once? :shrug:Click to expand...

Everyone needs to do things once. That is not exactly a clubbing lifestyle, that is just experimenting and finding your own maturity/ happiness. Just because you are a mom does not mean you can stop living, too. 

I just think that when this becomes an urge, like an actual urge to party... Maybe it is time to rethink things a bit.


----------



## Burchy314

She thinks we are all shit parents because we like to have a night off and dance or see a band.


----------



## Burchy314

hot tea said:


> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> So, in your opinion, hot tea, every parent that goes clubbing & leaves their child at home with a trusted individual is irresponsible? :wacko: I have never even gone clubbing, & I can tell you for a fact that not everyone who does has "bleach blonde hair & bright red lipstick & grinds on guys" What about just going out with your friends for a ladies night of fun? A night off? ... Sheesh, I don't mean to sound rude but it's a night out dancing for Pete's sake, not like you're going out to walk the streets & make some money :shrug:
> 
> Different beliefs for everyone. :winkwink: I have had plenty of nights off that did not involve clubbing, and are imo more appropriate for a parent.Click to expand...
> 
> But is it not pretty ignorant to say that all parents are irresponsible for taking a night off to themselves to go out dancing? I understand it's your opinion, but how can you even make that assumption off of people who go to a club to dance? :shrug: So if I go to a club to dance with my friends on a Friday night, that makes me a bad parent ... someone can just make that assumption without even knowing me.Click to expand...
> 
> I definitely pass judgement on parents who are going clubbing weekly, leaving their kids weekly, to do something as frivolous as prance around a club... Yes, I do. I don't know who that applies to here, and frankly I don't care.
> 
> I am human and I do not agree with being a partier if you are a parent.Click to expand...

So you judge someone you do not know anything about. You think they are a bad parent because they like to dance. What about people who dance for a living, their life is dancing but they can't do it because they need a better paying job and the only time they get to do what they love (dance) is every friday night? Are they bad moms for doing something they love? Just dancing? 

You really shouldnt judge people without knowing them.:coffee:


----------



## KaceysMummy

you can't tar everyone with the same brush...


----------



## Desi's_lost

Burchy314 said:


> She thinks we are all shit parents because we like to have a night off and dance or see a band.

No, i dont think thats what shes trying to say now that she explained better. :flower:


----------



## amygwen

OMG, another fucking debate. This is ridiculous :dohh:

.... Wherever hot tea is involved, there WILL be a debate! LOLOLOL


----------



## hot tea

Desi's_lost said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Just to throw this out there, my step dad was in a band that played out fairly often when i was little and my mom often (twice a month) went out with him. Don't think it made my mom less of a parent. (he was just the bf at the time so not so much his responsibility) I dont understand why drinking/dancing is immature or makes you less of an anchor?
> 
> Parents who feel the need to do things like clubbing on a regular basis, a weekly basis even, have different priorities from those who don't. Yes? It is less about the clubbing itself and more about the parent... Are you following?Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose it could go either way. I mean are you saying a parent isn't allowed a night a week to unwind, maybe have a few drinks, go listen to a local band play? Or maybe have no drinks and just go out and let their stress go once a week, after dark while their child is probably already in bed?Click to expand...

All parents need to destress!!! Of course. Seeing bands and stuff is soooo different from the whole clubbing experience. I have been in the clubbing scene, I know it well. I am not some innocent who has never dine anything. I jsut learned from what I consider mistakes. 

There is just a line between what I consider the "party hardy" thing and the "lets go chill and drink a beer and shoot the shit". One is okay and normal, the other is not. There is grey area in between the two, obviously. 

I don't think I am articulating very well right now.


----------



## Burchy314

Desi's_lost said:


> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> She thinks we are all shit parents because we like to have a night off and dance or see a band.
> 
> No, i dont think thats what shes trying to say now that she explained better. :flower:Click to expand...

If we do it once a week she thinks we are shit parents.


----------



## AirForceWife7

I'm just a bit confused now. To me, I think it's ridiculous to make the assumption that someone is a bad parent just because they want to go to a club to blow off some steam. I mean, as long as their LO is in good hands, why not have a night off? We all need a night off once in a while, right? Just my opinion though ... Hell, if I ever go clubbing with my friends for one night I don't think that makes me a bad parent. It's me wanting a little me time. Just because I go to a club means I'm gonna grind up on a bunch of guys & be all slutty? Erm, try again. That is very biased & sterotypical. Furthermore, no one should be able to make any judgements on anyone without even knowing them. (IE: Just because someone goes to a club, makes them a bad parent)


----------



## hot tea

amygwen said:


> OMG, another fucking debate. This is ridiculous :dohh:
> 
> .... Wherever hot tea is involved, there WILL be a debate! LOLOLOL

And you just love pointing this out. I am not sure what your issue with me is, but I swear you look for threads I post in, and even create, just to say this. And then you leave. :haha: ... :dohh:


----------



## Desi's_lost

hot tea said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Just to throw this out there, my step dad was in a band that played out fairly often when i was little and my mom often (twice a month) went out with him. Don't think it made my mom less of a parent. (he was just the bf at the time so not so much his responsibility) I dont understand why drinking/dancing is immature or makes you less of an anchor?
> 
> Parents who feel the need to do things like clubbing on a regular basis, a weekly basis even, have different priorities from those who don't. Yes? It is less about the clubbing itself and more about the parent... Are you following?Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose it could go either way. I mean are you saying a parent isn't allowed a night a week to unwind, maybe have a few drinks, go listen to a local band play? Or maybe have no drinks and just go out and let their stress go once a week, after dark while their child is probably already in bed?Click to expand...
> 
> All parents need to destress!!! Of course. Seeing bands and stuff is soooo different from the whole clubbing experience. I have been in the clubbing scene, I know it well. I am not some innocent who has never dine anything. I jsut learned from what I consider mistakes.
> 
> There is just a line between what I consider the "party hardy" thing and the "lets go chill and drink a beer and shoot the shit". One is okay and normal, the other is not. There is grey area in between the two, obviously.
> 
> I don't think I am articulating very well right now.Click to expand...

I think I understand what you're saying better now. :flower: I think the problem is that by using the word 'clubbing' everyone sort of has a different view of what exactly it is which is where the problem is.
I dont think any of us plan on going out weekly to get trashed and dance inappropriately on strangers. thats what i think you're getting at when you say 'clubbing'


----------



## hot tea

Burchy314 said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> She thinks we are all shit parents because we like to have a night off and dance or see a band.
> 
> No, i dont think thats what shes trying to say now that she explained better. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> If we do it once a week she thinks we are shit parents.Click to expand...

Just a question... Are you on your rag? Do you lack reading comprehension skills? Because I have never once said anyone here was a shit parent.


----------



## Burchy314

AirForceWife7 said:


> I'm just a bit confused now. To me, I think it's ridiculous to make the assumption that someone is a bad parent just because they want to go to a club to blow off some steam. I mean, as long as their LO is in good hands, why not have a night off? We all need a night off once in a while, right? Just my opinion though ... Hell, if I ever go clubbing with my friends for one night I don't think that makes me a bad parent. It's me wanting a little me time. Just because I go to a club means I'm gonna grind up on a bunch of guys & be all slutty? Erm, try again. That is very biased & sterotypical. Furthermore, no one should be able to make any judgements on anyone without even knowing them. (IE: Just because someone goes to a club, makes them a bad parent)

I agree with you again 100% you seem to say everything I am thinking, just a bit nicer lol.


----------



## hot tea

Desi's_lost said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Just to throw this out there, my step dad was in a band that played out fairly often when i was little and my mom often (twice a month) went out with him. Don't think it made my mom less of a parent. (he was just the bf at the time so not so much his responsibility) I dont understand why drinking/dancing is immature or makes you less of an anchor?
> 
> Parents who feel the need to do things like clubbing on a regular basis, a weekly basis even, have different priorities from those who don't. Yes? It is less about the clubbing itself and more about the parent... Are you following?Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose it could go either way. I mean are you saying a parent isn't allowed a night a week to unwind, maybe have a few drinks, go listen to a local band play? Or maybe have no drinks and just go out and let their stress go once a week, after dark while their child is probably already in bed?Click to expand...
> 
> All parents need to destress!!! Of course. Seeing bands and stuff is soooo different from the whole clubbing experience. I have been in the clubbing scene, I know it well. I am not some innocent who has never dine anything. I jsut learned from what I consider mistakes.
> 
> There is just a line between what I consider the "party hardy" thing and the "lets go chill and drink a beer and shoot the shit". One is okay and normal, the other is not. There is grey area in between the two, obviously.
> 
> I don't think I am articulating very well right now.Click to expand...
> 
> I think I understand what you're saying better now. :flower: I think the problem is that by using the word 'clubbing' everyone sort of has a different view of what exactly it is which is where the problem is.
> I dont think any of us plan on going out weekly to get trashed and dance inappropriately on strangers. thats what i think you're getting at when you say 'clubbing'Click to expand...

Yes, that is exactly what I mean. Thank you. :blush:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Burchy314 said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> She thinks we are all shit parents because we like to have a night off and dance or see a band.
> 
> No, i dont think thats what shes trying to say now that she explained better. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> If we do it once a week she thinks we are shit parents.Click to expand...

If you go out, drink heavily and dance on strange people. not just going out to dance with your friends if thats what you'd like to do.


----------



## amygwen

hot tea said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> OMG, another fucking debate. This is ridiculous :dohh:
> 
> .... Wherever hot tea is involved, there WILL be a debate! LOLOLOL
> 
> And you just love pointing this out. I am not sure what your issue with me is, but I swear you look for threads I post in, and even create, just to say this. And then you leave. :haha: ... :dohh:Click to expand...

No, you just so happen to post in everywhere that I post in, trust me.. I'm not stalking you. I don't have THAT much time on my hands, AS IF I'd do that anyways. Most of the time I agree with you. But the past few times there's been long threads in teenage parenting and baby club, YOU of course are there arguing with other people. I'm not sure why, because you rarely post on BNB anyways - you just like arguing with people. Frankly, I find that extremely sad. either you're really hormonal or you just like arguing with people.

Plus in the last thread I called you out on, you called me rude. Which I'm not, so I'm not going to sit there and bicker with you on a thread of why I'm NOT rude when you're the only person who thinks that LOL. Give me a FUCKING break.


----------



## Burchy314

hot tea said:


> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> She thinks we are all shit parents because we like to have a night off and dance or see a band.
> 
> No, i dont think thats what shes trying to say now that she explained better. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> If we do it once a week she thinks we are shit parents.Click to expand...
> 
> Just a question... Are you on your rag? Do you lack reading comprehension skills? Because I have never once said anyone here was a shit parent.Click to expand...

So now you are insulting me and calling me stupid!? You come off as such a nice person...:coffee: So now I am stupid and a bad parent! GO ME!!! 

And maybe you never sad SHIT parent, but you DID say BAD parent!


----------



## hot tea

Desi's_lost said:


> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> She thinks we are all shit parents because we like to have a night off and dance or see a band.
> 
> No, i dont think thats what shes trying to say now that she explained better. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> If we do it once a week she thinks we are shit parents.Click to expand...
> 
> If you go out, drink heavily and dance on strange people. not just going out to dance with your friends if thats what you'd like to do.Click to expand...

Exactly. if you do do that... Then yeah, I think you need to at least rethink what you are doing. I don't think you would be a shit parent for it, but I def think it is an unhealthy thing for any parent to do!


----------



## AirForceWife7

There is a debates section :haha:


----------



## Burchy314

amygwen said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> OMG, another fucking debate. This is ridiculous :dohh:
> 
> .... Wherever hot tea is involved, there WILL be a debate! LOLOLOL
> 
> And you just love pointing this out. I am not sure what your issue with me is, but I swear you look for threads I post in, and even create, just to say this. And then you leave. :haha: ... :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> No, you just so happen to post in everywhere that I post in, trust me.. I'm not stalking you. I don't have THAT much time on my hands, AS IF I'd do that anyways. Most of the time I agree with you. But the past few times there's been long threads in teenage parenting and baby club, YOU of course are there arguing with other people. I'm not sure why, because you rarely post on BNB anyways - you just like arguing with people. Frankly, I find that extremely sad. either you're really hormonal or you just like arguing with people.
> 
> *Plus in the last thread I called you out on, you called me rude.* Which I'm not, so I'm not going to sit there and bicker with you on a thread of why I'm NOT rude when you're the only person who thinks that LOL. Give me a FUCKING break.Click to expand...

You are deffinatally not rude! She just likes argueing and insulting people. She just called me stupid!


----------



## hot tea

amygwen said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> OMG, another fucking debate. This is ridiculous :dohh:
> 
> .... Wherever hot tea is involved, there WILL be a debate! LOLOLOL
> 
> And you just love pointing this out. I am not sure what your issue with me is, but I swear you look for threads I post in, and even create, just to say this. And then you leave. :haha: ... :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> No, you just so happen to post in everywhere that I post in, trust me.. I'm not stalking you. I don't have THAT much time on my hands, AS IF I'd do that anyways. Most of the time I agree with you. But the past few times there's been long threads in teenage parenting and baby club, YOU of course are there arguing with other people. I'm not sure why, because you rarely post on BNB anyways - you just like arguing with people. Frankly, I find that extremely sad. either you're really hormonal or you just like arguing with people.
> 
> Plus in the last thread I called you out on, you called me rude. Which I'm not, so I'm not going to sit there and bicker with you on a thread of why I'm NOT rude when you're the only person who thinks that LOL. Give me a FUCKING break.Click to expand...

I post in threads that interest me. I offer my experiences, or I post a thread about pregnancy, or just today about my son potty training. Occasionally I will give my opinion and some people have a problem with my opinion. Whatever.

Seriously though, chill out and back down. You are being plain silly.


----------



## amygwen

^ LOL YES. Take your hormones OVER to the debates section, thank you!


----------



## Desi's_lost

Oi...its late, i think tempers are flaring. Maybe we can all take a deep breath? Theres no need to fight, there was just a misunderstanding which was cleared up already if you look back!


----------



## hot tea

Burchy314 said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> OMG, another fucking debate. This is ridiculous :dohh:
> 
> .... Wherever hot tea is involved, there WILL be a debate! LOLOLOL
> 
> And you just love pointing this out. I am not sure what your issue with me is, but I swear you look for threads I post in, and even create, just to say this. And then you leave. :haha: ... :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> No, you just so happen to post in everywhere that I post in, trust me.. I'm not stalking you. I don't have THAT much time on my hands, AS IF I'd do that anyways. Most of the time I agree with you. But the past few times there's been long threads in teenage parenting and baby club, YOU of course are there arguing with other people. I'm not sure why, because you rarely post on BNB anyways - you just like arguing with people. Frankly, I find that extremely sad. either you're really hormonal or you just like arguing with people.
> 
> *Plus in the last thread I called you out on, you called me rude.* Which I'm not, so I'm not going to sit there and bicker with you on a thread of why I'm NOT rude when you're the only person who thinks that LOL. Give me a FUCKING break.Click to expand...
> 
> You are deffinatally not rude! She just likes argueing and insulting people. She just called me stupid!Click to expand...

... :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## hot tea

amygwen said:


> ^ LOL YES. Take your hormones OVER to the debates section, thank you!

No. :shrug:


----------



## amygwen

hot tea said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> OMG, another fucking debate. This is ridiculous :dohh:
> 
> .... Wherever hot tea is involved, there WILL be a debate! LOLOLOL
> 
> And you just love pointing this out. I am not sure what your issue with me is, but I swear you look for threads I post in, and even create, just to say this. And then you leave. :haha: ... :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> No, you just so happen to post in everywhere that I post in, trust me.. I'm not stalking you. I don't have THAT much time on my hands, AS IF I'd do that anyways. Most of the time I agree with you. But the past few times there's been long threads in teenage parenting and baby club, YOU of course are there arguing with other people. I'm not sure why, because you rarely post on BNB anyways - you just like arguing with people. Frankly, I find that extremely sad. either you're really hormonal or you just like arguing with people.
> 
> Plus in the last thread I called you out on, you called me rude. Which I'm not, so I'm not going to sit there and bicker with you on a thread of why I'm NOT rude when you're the only person who thinks that LOL. Give me a FUCKING break.Click to expand...
> 
> I post in threads that interest me. I offer my experiences, or I post a thread about pregnancy, or just today about my son potty training. Occasionally I will give my opinion and some people have a problem with my opinion. Whatever.
> 
> Seriously though, chill out and back down. You are being plain silly.Click to expand...

:coffee:

Pllllllllleeeeeease.


----------



## AirForceWife7

What's plain silly is making the assumption that all parents are bad if they go out clubbing :haha:


----------



## amygwen

Burchy314 said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> OMG, another fucking debate. This is ridiculous :dohh:
> 
> .... Wherever hot tea is involved, there WILL be a debate! LOLOLOL
> 
> And you just love pointing this out. I am not sure what your issue with me is, but I swear you look for threads I post in, and even create, just to say this. And then you leave. :haha: ... :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> No, you just so happen to post in everywhere that I post in, trust me.. I'm not stalking you. I don't have THAT much time on my hands, AS IF I'd do that anyways. Most of the time I agree with you. But the past few times there's been long threads in teenage parenting and baby club, YOU of course are there arguing with other people. I'm not sure why, because you rarely post on BNB anyways - you just like arguing with people. Frankly, I find that extremely sad. either you're really hormonal or you just like arguing with people.
> 
> *Plus in the last thread I called you out on, you called me rude.* Which I'm not, so I'm not going to sit there and bicker with you on a thread of why I'm NOT rude when you're the only person who thinks that LOL. Give me a FUCKING break.Click to expand...
> 
> You are deffinatally not rude! She just likes argueing and insulting people. She just called me stupid!Click to expand...


Thanks, :hugs:

Don't worry, she thinks anyone who plans a teenage pregnancy, gives their child an MMR vaccine, has any sort of medical intervention during labor AND anyone who goes out to get a break from their child stupid. So, I think she hates pretty much everyone.


----------



## hot tea

Yes, amygwen. I pointedly go out of my way just to piss people off by genuinely offering my own opinion. I go around calling people stupid, I name call and I bully. I do it because I enjoy having a bunch of (mostly) teenagers get on my back and freak out because they think I am attacking them. I make threads asking simpke questions with the genuine want for answers because I think to myself, "Hmm, this will really rile them up!!!" and then I continue on in a falsely kind tone, because in truth I am just mocking everybody around me. That is why I come on BNB every day.

C'mon. I am not even all that hormonal, hahaha.


----------



## Burchy314

amygwen said:


> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> OMG, another fucking debate. This is ridiculous :dohh:
> 
> .... Wherever hot tea is involved, there WILL be a debate! LOLOLOL
> 
> And you just love pointing this out. I am not sure what your issue with me is, but I swear you look for threads I post in, and even create, just to say this. And then you leave. :haha: ... :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> No, you just so happen to post in everywhere that I post in, trust me.. I'm not stalking you. I don't have THAT much time on my hands, AS IF I'd do that anyways. Most of the time I agree with you. But the past few times there's been long threads in teenage parenting and baby club, YOU of course are there arguing with other people. I'm not sure why, because you rarely post on BNB anyways - you just like arguing with people. Frankly, I find that extremely sad. either you're really hormonal or you just like arguing with people.
> 
> *Plus in the last thread I called you out on, you called me rude.* Which I'm not, so I'm not going to sit there and bicker with you on a thread of why I'm NOT rude when you're the only person who thinks that LOL. Give me a FUCKING break.Click to expand...
> 
> You are deffinatally not rude! She just likes argueing and insulting people. She just called me stupid!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, :hugs:
> 
> Don't worry, she thinks anyone who plans a teenage pregnancy, gives their child an MMR vaccine, has any sort of medical intervention during labor AND anyone who goes out to get a break from their child stupid. So, I think she hates pretty much everyone.Click to expand...

Oh wow, must be pretty hard for her to have friends then. She really thinks I am stupid then lol.


----------



## amygwen

Alrighty, now that we've cleared that up..
Back on topic! :D


----------



## hot tea

AirForceWife7 said:


> What's plain silly is making the assumption that all parents are bad if they go out clubbing :haha:

What you consider clubbing is def different from what I consider clubbing. That is where the error was made in the first place. In truth if everyone just calmed down they would probably realize we are agreeing on most fronts.


----------



## x__amour

Love youuu, Tina & Amy! :hugs:

Agreed, back on topic! I already replied but I have more to add. I do understand why people go out. I would go absolutely insane if I was here all the time.


----------



## hot tea

Wait, you ladies have issues with people who are judgemental (apparently me) but yoy go ahead and say I hate everyone?? 

... Really?? I mean, seriously?


----------



## Desi's_lost

hot tea said:


> Yes, amygwen. I pointedly go out of my way just to piss people off by genuinely offering my own opinion. I go around calling people stupid, I name call and I bully. I do it because I enjoy having a bunch of (mostly) teenagers get on my back and freak out because they think I am attacking them. I make threads asking simpke questions with the genuine want for answers because I think to myself, "Hmm, this will really rile them up!!!" and then I continue on in a falsely kind tone, because in truth I am just mocking everybody around me. That is why I come on BNB every day.
> 
> C'mon. I am not even all that hormonal, hahaha.

I knew it! :winkwink:


----------



## Burchy314

x__amour said:


> Love youuu, Tina & Amy! :hugs:
> 
> Agreed, back on topic! I already replied but I have more to add. I do understand why people go out. I would go absolutely insane if I was here all the time.

Love you too Shannon :hugs: I do go insane lol I havent gone out other then to get my wisdom teeth out in the past month haha.


----------



## Burchy314

hot tea said:


> Wait, you ladies have issues with people who are judgemental (apparently me) but yoy go ahead and say I hate everyone??
> 
> ... Really?? I mean, seriously?

I am not judging you. I don't actually think you hate everyone. I just think you hate a lot of things (listed above by Amy) because you say you hate it...I am not being judgemental.


----------



## AirForceWife7

I don't agree with you though. That is where you are misunderstanding. If I am correct, & correct me if I'm wrong, but you said that you think a parent who goes out clubbing on a weekly basis is irresponsible. I think otherwise. Just because you go out clubbing every weekend makes you a bad parent? Where's the evidence? Ohhh, I was dancing with a guy, that makes me a bad parent. That's about it. You can't make an assumption of someone being a good parent or not based on them going out clubbing every weekend.


----------



## AirForceWife7

The whole aspect of where this thread has gone really is just plain ridiculous .. I'm off to bed .. It's getting late :haha:


----------



## Desi's_lost

AirForceWife7 said:


> I don't agree with you though. That is where you are misunderstanding. If I am correct, & correct me if I'm wrong, but you said that you think a parent who goes out clubbing on a weekly basis is irresponsible. I think otherwise. Just because you go out clubbing every weekend makes you a bad parent? Where's the evidence? Ohhh, I was dancing with a guy, that makes me a bad parent. That's about it. You can't make an assumption of someone being a good parent or not based on them going out clubbing every weekend.

Would you really go out every week, and while out get trashed and dance on strangers?


----------



## hot tea

Burchy314 said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Wait, you ladies have issues with people who are judgemental (apparently me) but yoy go ahead and say I hate everyone??
> 
> ... Really?? I mean, seriously?
> 
> I am not judging you. I don't actually think you hate everyone. I just think you hate a lot of things (listed above by Amy) because you say you hate it...I am not being judgemental.Click to expand...

Duuuuude. I don't hate any of those things!!! Just like I am sure you don't hate breastmilk because you formula feed, or that you hate cosleepers because you use a crib. :thumbup: i don't formula feed and you would definitely find me backing breastfeeding before formula, but formula has its place for moms just the same, even IF that isn't me!! This is just an example. 

I never, and I mean never, think one thing is ultimately better or worse. I just offer my side of things... It just so happens my side tends to be very unpopular in my age group specifically. They tend to be sensitive subjects as well.


----------



## Burchy314

Desi's_lost said:


> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> I don't agree with you though. That is where you are misunderstanding. If I am correct, & correct me if I'm wrong, but you said that you think a parent who goes out clubbing on a weekly basis is irresponsible. I think otherwise. Just because you go out clubbing every weekend makes you a bad parent? Where's the evidence? Ohhh, I was dancing with a guy, that makes me a bad parent. That's about it. You can't make an assumption of someone being a good parent or not based on them going out clubbing every weekend.
> 
> Would you really go out every week, and while out get trashed and dance on strangers?Click to expand...

What if I went out every week and danced on lots of strangers, but didnt drink? Am I still a bad parent?


----------



## AirForceWife7

Desi's_lost said:


> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> I don't agree with you though. That is where you are misunderstanding. If I am correct, & correct me if I'm wrong, but you said that you think a parent who goes out clubbing on a weekly basis is irresponsible. I think otherwise. Just because you go out clubbing every weekend makes you a bad parent? Where's the evidence? Ohhh, I was dancing with a guy, that makes me a bad parent. That's about it. You can't make an assumption of someone being a good parent or not based on them going out clubbing every weekend.
> 
> Would you really go out every week, and while out get trashed and dance on strangers?Click to expand...

Just because I go out to a club every week means I'm going to get trashed & dance on strangers? no. It could also consist of me having a good time with my gilfriends, as a have mentioned above. I don't go out every week, heck, i don't even go out every month sometimes, but that doesn't mean I ridicule those who do.


----------



## x__amour

I WANT TO GO TO A CLUB, DAMNIT! :hissy:


----------



## hot tea

I never even said it would make you a bad parent to do it, I said that it is not what I think a mature parent should be doing, and that in my opinion said parent should rethink their choices and why they are making them, Call me diplomatic, but I don't think I ever called anybody here a bad parent.


----------



## hot tea

AirForceWife7 said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> I don't agree with you though. That is where you are misunderstanding. If I am correct, & correct me if I'm wrong, but you said that you think a parent who goes out clubbing on a weekly basis is irresponsible. I think otherwise. Just because you go out clubbing every weekend makes you a bad parent? Where's the evidence? Ohhh, I was dancing with a guy, that makes me a bad parent. That's about it. You can't make an assumption of someone being a good parent or not based on them going out clubbing every weekend.
> 
> Would you really go out every week, and while out get trashed and dance on strangers?Click to expand...
> 
> Just because I go out to a club every week means I'm going to get trashed & dance on strangers? no. It could also consist of me having a good time with my gilfriends, as a have mentioned above. I don't go out every week, heck, i don't even go out every month sometimes, but that doesn't mean I ridicule those who do.Click to expand...

Don't think anyone was ridiculed here... Well, except me. Generalizing and saying I must hate everybody is definitely not the same as stating an on the subject opinion.


----------



## AirForceWife7

x__amour said:


> I WANT TO GO TO A CLUB, DAMNIT! :hissy:

Me too! I've never been to one!!!


----------



## Burchy314

hot tea said:


> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Wait, you ladies have issues with people who are judgemental (apparently me) but yoy go ahead and say I hate everyone??
> 
> ... Really?? I mean, seriously?
> 
> I am not judging you. I don't actually think you hate everyone. I just think you hate a lot of things (listed above by Amy) because you say you hate it...I am not being judgemental.Click to expand...
> 
> Duuuuude. I don't hate any of those things!!! Just like I am sure you don't hate breastmilk because you formula feed, or that you hate cosleepers because you use a crib. :thumbup: i don't formula feed and you would definitely find me backing breastfeeding before formula, but formula has its place for moms just the same, even IF that isn't me!! This is just an example.
> 
> I never, and I mean never, think one thing is ultimately better or worse. I just offer my side of things... It just so happens my side tends to be very unpopular in my age group specifically. They tend to be sensitive subjects as well.Click to expand...

So you don't hate it when mothers go out clubbing every weekend? Then what was the point of this damn arguement!?


----------



## AirForceWife7

hot tea said:


> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> I don't agree with you though. That is where you are misunderstanding. If I am correct, & correct me if I'm wrong, but you said that you think a parent who goes out clubbing on a weekly basis is irresponsible. I think otherwise. Just because you go out clubbing every weekend makes you a bad parent? Where's the evidence? Ohhh, I was dancing with a guy, that makes me a bad parent. That's about it. You can't make an assumption of someone being a good parent or not based on them going out clubbing every weekend.
> 
> Would you really go out every week, and while out get trashed and dance on strangers?Click to expand...
> 
> Just because I go out to a club every week means I'm going to get trashed & dance on strangers? no. It could also consist of me having a good time with my gilfriends, as a have mentioned above. I don't go out every week, heck, i don't even go out every month sometimes, but that doesn't mean I ridicule those who do.Click to expand...
> 
> Don't think anyone was ridiculed here.Click to expand...

N one was ridiculed here, yet you are the one who said that going out clubbing every week if you're a parent makes you irresponsible. I'm pretty sure that is ridiculing the people who do go.


----------



## Burchy314

hot tea said:


> I never even said it would make you a bad parent to do it, I said that it is not what I think a mature parent should be doing, and that in my opinion said parent should rethink their choices and why they are making them, Call me diplomatic, but I don't think I ever called anybody here a bad parent.

YOU JUST DID!!!! You just said mature parents shouldnt be doing it. So if we do, we are immature and that makes us bad parents GUPIhs;dklfjes;grkd;gha I am annoyed.


----------



## x__amour

AirForceWife7 said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> I WANT TO GO TO A CLUB, DAMNIT! :hissy:
> 
> Me too! I've never been to one!!!Click to expand...

Me either! :(
I don't even want to drink, I don't care that much for alcohol! I just want to dance! :happydance:


----------



## amygwen

AirForceWife7 said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> I WANT TO GO TO A CLUB, DAMNIT! :hissy:
> 
> Me too! I've never been to one!!!Click to expand...

You know what. YOU BETTER NOT GO TO A CLUB. Or else you're a TERRIBLE PARENT. You should stay home, get absolutely WASTED and start causing a scene in front of your child. Trust me, it's so irresponsible going to clubs, do it at home.


----------



## AirForceWife7

Hot tea, erm, I've never said you hated everyone?


----------



## hot tea

Burchy314 said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Wait, you ladies have issues with people who are judgemental (apparently me) but yoy go ahead and say I hate everyone??
> 
> ... Really?? I mean, seriously?
> 
> I am not judging you. I don't actually think you hate everyone. I just think you hate a lot of things (listed above by Amy) because you say you hate it...I am not being judgemental.Click to expand...
> 
> Duuuuude. I don't hate any of those things!!! Just like I am sure you don't hate breastmilk because you formula feed, or that you hate cosleepers because you use a crib. :thumbup: i don't formula feed and you would definitely find me backing breastfeeding before formula, but formula has its place for moms just the same, even IF that isn't me!! This is just an example.
> 
> I never, and I mean never, think one thing is ultimately better or worse. I just offer my side of things... It just so happens my side tends to be very unpopular in my age group specifically. They tend to be sensitive subjects as well.Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't hate it when mothers go out clubbing every weekend? Then what was the point of this damn arguement!?Click to expand...

Hahahaha thank you!!! There is no point. I would never waste my energy hating anybody. I just said, in as many different ways as I possibly could, that being a general trollop who parties and drinks and grinds against other people all night while their little ones are sleeping are probably not making the choice a mature parent would!!! I do not hate anyone, for gods sake, nor do sit here snickering at any one person who goes clubbing.

Out of all of you though... Who has actually been to a club? I am just curious. I find it quite funny that I am so against what I know as the true club scene, and I have actally been IN it... And yet it seems loads of you support it yet have never seemingly done it.:haha:


----------



## Burchy314

hot tea said:


> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> I don't agree with you though. That is where you are misunderstanding. If I am correct, & correct me if I'm wrong, but you said that you think a parent who goes out clubbing on a weekly basis is irresponsible. I think otherwise. Just because you go out clubbing every weekend makes you a bad parent? Where's the evidence? Ohhh, I was dancing with a guy, that makes me a bad parent. That's about it. You can't make an assumption of someone being a good parent or not based on them going out clubbing every weekend.
> 
> Would you really go out every week, and while out get trashed and dance on strangers?Click to expand...
> 
> Just because I go out to a club every week means I'm going to get trashed & dance on strangers? no. It could also consist of me having a good time with my gilfriends, as a have mentioned above. I don't go out every week, heck, i don't even go out every month sometimes, but that doesn't mean I ridicule those who do.Click to expand...
> 
> Don't think anyone was ridiculed here... Well, except me. Generalizing and saying I must hate everybody is definitely not the same as stating an on the subject opinion.Click to expand...

We werent serious! We dont actually fucking think you hate everybody! GOD! It was a joke! You on the other hand are not joking, you are being dead serious saying parents who go clubbing every weekend are immature.


----------



## KaceysMummy

There is a big difference to going 'clubbing' and being a reckless slut. 
Your pervious posts sounded like you assumed everyone who went dancing, acted the same.
I do get your point if a mum was to go out every weekend, all weekend, got absolutely legless, was falling about the place, fighting, putting their life in danger, possibly having to get their stomach pumped, causing hassle, nearly getting lifted, wore inappropriate clothing/hardly anything, and never returned home that night cause the got 'lucky' with a complete stranger - when they have a baby to look after first thing in the morning and the will be zombied and be totally hungover. But not everyone who goes clubbing ends up that way...


----------



## hot tea

AirForceWife7 said:


> Hot tea, erm, I've never said you hated everyone?

No you haven't, but others here have and keep taking my words out of context. Amygwen has the issue with me here, mostly.


----------



## Burchy314

amygwen said:


> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> I WANT TO GO TO A CLUB, DAMNIT! :hissy:
> 
> Me too! I've never been to one!!!Click to expand...
> 
> You know what. YOU BETTER NOT GO TO A CLUB. Or else you're a TERRIBLE PARENT. You should stay home, get absolutely WASTED and start causing a scene in front of your child. Trust me, it's so irresponsible going to clubs, do it at home.Click to expand...

I know right Amy! How dare these girls want to dance and drink away from their child!


----------



## Desi's_lost

AirForceWife7 said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> I don't agree with you though. That is where you are misunderstanding. If I am correct, & correct me if I'm wrong, but you said that you think a parent who goes out clubbing on a weekly basis is irresponsible. I think otherwise. Just because you go out clubbing every weekend makes you a bad parent? Where's the evidence? Ohhh, I was dancing with a guy, that makes me a bad parent. That's about it. You can't make an assumption of someone being a good parent or not based on them going out clubbing every weekend.
> 
> Would you really go out every week, and while out get trashed and dance on strangers?Click to expand...
> 
> Just because I go out to a club every week means I'm going to get trashed & dance on strangers? no. It could also consist of me having a good time with my gilfriends, as a have mentioned above. I don't go out every week, heck, i don't even go out every month sometimes, but that doesn't mean I ridicule those who do.Click to expand...

Well Hot Tea and I had already agreed that when she thinks of clubbing and thus when she says clubbing she is referring to someone going out, getting trashed and dancing on strangers. NOT just going dancing with friend, NOT having a few drinks, NOT doing a combo of those two things.


----------



## hot tea

KaceysMummy said:


> There is a big difference to going 'clubbing' and being a reckless slut.
> Your pervious posts sounded like you assumed everyone who went dancing, acted the same.
> I do get your point if a mum was to go out every weekend, all weekend, got absolutely legless, was falling about the place, fighting, putting their life in danger, possibly having to get their stomach pumped, causing hassle, nearly getting lifted, wore inappropriate clothing/hardly anything, and never returned home that night cause the got 'lucky' with a complete stranger - when they have a baby to look after first thing in the morning and the will be zombied and be totally hungover. But not everyone who goes clubbing ends up that way...

Surely they don't. And they don't exactly stand by my first post here, then, do they? People who go to clubs GENERALLY, from what I have seen first hand, is to do exactly that, though. Just from my seperate experience. So that is what I posted about...


----------



## hot tea

Desi's_lost said:


> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> I don't agree with you though. That is where you are misunderstanding. If I am correct, & correct me if I'm wrong, but you said that you think a parent who goes out clubbing on a weekly basis is irresponsible. I think otherwise. Just because you go out clubbing every weekend makes you a bad parent? Where's the evidence? Ohhh, I was dancing with a guy, that makes me a bad parent. That's about it. You can't make an assumption of someone being a good parent or not based on them going out clubbing every weekend.
> 
> Would you really go out every week, and while out get trashed and dance on strangers?Click to expand...
> 
> Just because I go out to a club every week means I'm going to get trashed & dance on strangers? no. It could also consist of me having a good time with my gilfriends, as a have mentioned above. I don't go out every week, heck, i don't even go out every month sometimes, but that doesn't mean I ridicule those who do.Click to expand...
> 
> Well Hot Tea and I had already agreed that when she thinks of clubbing and thus when she says clubbing she is referring to someone going out, getting trashed and dancing on strangers. NOT just going dancing with friend, NOT having a few drinks, NOT doing a combo of those two things.Click to expand...

Yes, but that would make me half a decent person, wouldn't it? :shrug: that is an easy enough thing to ignore.


----------



## AirForceWife7

This whole thread is absolutely pointless :haha:


----------



## Burchy314

KaceysMummy said:


> There is a big difference to going 'clubbing' and being a reckless slut.
> Your pervious posts sounded like you assumed everyone who went dancing, acted the same.
> I do get your point if a mum was to go out every weekend, all weekend, got absolutely legless, was falling about the place, fighting, putting their life in danger, possibly having to get their stomach pumped, causing hassle, nearly getting lifted, wore inappropriate clothing/hardly anything, and never returned home that night cause the got 'lucky' with a complete stranger - when they have a baby to look after first thing in the morning and the will be zombied and be totally hungover. But not everyone who goes clubbing ends up that way...

Exactly she worded it completly wrong and offended a lot of people. Me going to a club involves me partying with my girlfriends dancing and having fun (when I turn 21 drinking will be added into that) And staying the night at a friends house (my parents dont like us coming home late because it makes the dogs bark and wake them up so they would rather us come home at like 10am) I am not a bad parent for doing that. My daughter is asleep, I am doing fucking some stranger.


----------



## hot tea

I think people are just easily offended around here, tbh.


----------



## purple_kiwi

So.. didn't read the whole 17 pages.. but I have never left Kailee over night. She goes to my moms while I am at school as i have no daycare right now. But I am about to spend my first offical night away from her this week as it is my birthday. Honestly though I have never seen the point of being away from her. I do not drink or like partying so being with her every night has not made any difference to me.


----------



## amygwen

^ Yep (to hot tea).
You're totally right. Everyone around here, meaning baby club, teenage parenting, teen pregnancy, etc. Pretty much the whole forum. Everywhere you start debating with people is where everyone gets "easily offended".


----------



## AirForceWife7

hot tea said:


> I think people are just easily offended around here, tbh.

I don't think too many people get easily offended, I don't at least, but I think the way you worded it just made it sound completely different than what you meant & it upset everyone that does go out on the weekends.


----------



## hot tea

I have very long discussion threads in many parts of the forum. It is only in teen pregnancy or parenting that things hit the fan. Several users warned me about baby club, but I didnt listen and I went in there anyways.


----------



## KaceysMummy

hot tea said:


> KaceysMummy said:
> 
> 
> There is a big difference to going 'clubbing' and being a reckless slut.
> Your pervious posts sounded like you assumed everyone who went dancing, acted the same.
> I do get your point if a mum was to go out every weekend, all weekend, got absolutely legless, was falling about the place, fighting, putting their life in danger, possibly having to get their stomach pumped, causing hassle, nearly getting lifted, wore inappropriate clothing/hardly anything, and never returned home that night cause the got 'lucky' with a complete stranger - when they have a baby to look after first thing in the morning and the will be zombied and be totally hungover. But not everyone who goes clubbing ends up that way...
> 
> 
> Surely they don't. And they don't exactly stand by my first post here, then, do they? People who go to clubs GENERALLY, from what I have seen first hand, is to do exactly that, though. Just from my seperate experience. So that is what I posted about...Click to expand...

I don't know any mother who does that - and I certainly don't act like that at all. 
Like I said before you can't tar everyone with the same brush. 
You said before you went clubbing after having your LO, is that how you acted? If no then how can you generally say everyone acts like that if you as a mother didn't. :shrug:


----------



## Desi's_lost

amygwen said:


> ^ Yep (to hot tea).
> You're totally right. Everyone around here, meaning baby club, teenage parenting, teen pregnancy, etc. Pretty much the whole forum. Everywhere you start debating with people is where everyone gets "easily offended".

Its not fair to carry on. I was annoyed at first too, but it was an innocent miss communication that was fixed though people choose not to acknowledge it. If you ask questions rather than get offended it works out better.


----------



## hot tea

AirForceWife7 said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> I think people are just easily offended around here, tbh.
> 
> I don't think too many people get easily offended, I don't at least, but I think the way you worded it just made it sound completely different than what you meant & it upset everyone that does go out on the weekends.Click to expand...

Yes, but they really shouldnt be! If they are genuinely not doing anything wrong, why the heck would my opinion be offensive in the first place? If you are solid in how you feel and your parenting, why on earth be bothered?? Everyone is entitled to their opinions, even if it does not coincide with anothers. If peiple are asking for opinions, do not shoot the person who disagrees.

I jumble my words sometimes, I do not add in little flowers and sorrys and all that jazz... Maybe it is because I am canadian and not from the uk, and I am used to being blunt and upfront. 

I do post in places with sensitive subjects... But it is because I just really want to add my piece.


----------



## amygwen

Can I just add, this WHOLE thing spiraled out of control when you made this comment on page 8:



hot tea said:


> I didn't go out overnight whatsoever untul after my son was around 15 months old, because I exclusively breastfed him without bottles. I continued much longer than that (just stopped recently) but he didn't NEED me anymore for milk.
> 
> Going out once or twice a month is fine. *I do not think parents should be partying anyways, though,*

Now I'm not trying to be a bitch, but really.. that comment is SOOO unnecessary. I HATE HATE HATE when people do this on threads. If someone asks a question, like OP asked "I was just wondering how often you think it is "okay" to go out when you have a child?" I mean, really, I NEVER go partying.. so I'm not even trying to stick up for myself, but I can tell you now LOADS of girls on here are going to still party and when they hear a rude response like "I do not think parents should be partying", OF COURSE they're going to stick up for themselves. That doesn't mean they're oversensitive. You just like adding rude comments to everything to stir up drama. It's SO irritating!!!


----------



## hot tea

KaceysMummy said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KaceysMummy said:
> 
> 
> There is a big difference to going 'clubbing' and being a reckless slut.
> Your pervious posts sounded like you assumed everyone who went dancing, acted the same.
> I do get your point if a mum was to go out every weekend, all weekend, got absolutely legless, was falling about the place, fighting, putting their life in danger, possibly having to get their stomach pumped, causing hassle, nearly getting lifted, wore inappropriate clothing/hardly anything, and never returned home that night cause the got 'lucky' with a complete stranger - when they have a baby to look after first thing in the morning and the will be zombied and be totally hungover. But not everyone who goes clubbing ends up that way...
> 
> 
> Surely they don't. And they don't exactly stand by my first post here, then, do they? People who go to clubs GENERALLY, from what I have seen first hand, is to do exactly that, though. Just from my seperate experience. So that is what I posted about...Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know any mother who does that - and I certainly don't act like that at all.
> Like I said before you can't tar everyone with the same brush.
> You said before you went clubbing after having your LO, is that how you acted? If no then how can you generally say everyone acts like that if you as a mother didn't. :shrug:Click to expand...

Yes, I did act like a stupid little trollop who drank too much and got into ugly situations. I am not setting myself a part from the clubbing scene I invision when I say it is bad. Trust me. :nope:


----------



## Burchy314

hot tea said:


> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> I think people are just easily offended around here, tbh.
> 
> I don't think too many people get easily offended, I don't at least, but I think the way you worded it just made it sound completely different than what you meant & it upset everyone that does go out on the weekends.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but they really shouldnt be! If they are genuinely not doing anything wrong, why the heck would my opinion be offensive in the first place? If you are solid in how you feel and your parenting, why on earth be bothered?? Everyone is entitled to their opinions, even if it does not coincide with anothers. If peiple are asking for opinions, do not shoot the person who disagrees.
> 
> I jumble my words sometimes, I do not add in little flowers and sorrys and all that jazz... Maybe it is because I am canadian and not from the uk, and I am used to being blunt and upfront.
> 
> I do post in places with sensitive subjects... But it is because I just really want to add my piece.Click to expand...

It offended me because your judging people without knowing them...I am sticking up for those girls. And well I faught back and said everything I said because IN MY OPINION (can't shoot me if you disagree) You are very annying and judgemental and I didn not apprieciate you coming on here and making rude assumptions about us moms.


----------



## hot tea

amygwen said:


> Can I just add, this WHOLE thing spiraled out of control when you made this comment on page 8:
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> I didn't go out overnight whatsoever untul after my son was around 15 months old, because I exclusively breastfed him without bottles. I continued much longer than that (just stopped recently) but he didn't NEED me anymore for milk.
> 
> Going out once or twice a month is fine. *I do not think parents should be partying anyways, though,*
> 
> Now I'm not trying to be a bitch, but really.. that comment is SOOO unnecessary. I HATE HATE HATE when people do this on threads. If someone asks a question, like OP asked "I was just wondering how often you think it is "okay" to go out when you have a child?" I mean, really, I NEVER go partying.. so I'm not even trying to stick up for myself, but I can tell you now LOADS of girls on here are going to still party and when they hear a rude response like "I do not think parents should be partying", OF COURSE they're going to stick up for themselves. That doesn't mean they're oversensitive. You just like adding rude comments to everything to stir up drama. It's SO irritating!!!Click to expand...

Then please please pleeeaseeeee ignore me!!! Please put me onto your ignore list!!! That way you will never have to see my irritating posts again, and I do not have to sigh and repeat myself over and over again, to somehow try and satisfy you because you do not like how I say things!!!


----------



## amygwen

Desi's_lost said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> ^ Yep (to hot tea).
> You're totally right. Everyone around here, meaning baby club, teenage parenting, teen pregnancy, etc. Pretty much the whole forum. Everywhere you start debating with people is where everyone gets "easily offended".
> 
> Its not fair to carry on. I was annoyed at first too, but it was an innocent miss communication that was fixed though people choose not to acknowledge it. If you ask questions rather than get offended it works out better.Click to expand...

P.S. I'm not offended AT ALL by what she said, the whole partying thing, I really really don't care about. I don't party, I don't go out, I don't do anything, so therefore I don't care. What I do care about is this WHOLE situation in itself, that she constantly does this on threads. I find it EXTREMELY aggravating, I could understand if it was once or twice, but it's like everyday this week it's the SAME thing. DEBATE DEBATE DEBATE where it's completely unnecessary to have a debate. I'm not offended at all by what she said, I'm offended by the arguments. It's annoying.


----------



## Desi's_lost

amygwen said:


> Can I just add, this WHOLE thing spiraled out of control when you made this comment on page 8:
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> I didn't go out overnight whatsoever untul after my son was around 15 months old, because I exclusively breastfed him without bottles. I continued much longer than that (just stopped recently) but he didn't NEED me anymore for milk.
> 
> Going out once or twice a month is fine. *I do not think parents should be partying anyways, though,*
> 
> Now I'm not trying to be a bitch, but really.. that comment is SOOO unnecessary. I HATE HATE HATE when people do this on threads. If someone asks a question, like OP asked "I was just wondering how often you think it is "okay" to go out when you have a child?" I mean, really, I NEVER go partying.. so I'm not even trying to stick up for myself, but I can tell you now LOADS of girls on here are going to still party and when they hear a rude response like "I do not think parents should be partying", OF COURSE they're going to stick up for themselves. That doesn't mean they're oversensitive. You just like adding rude comments to everything to stir up drama. It's SO irritating!!!Click to expand...

How is that rude...she doesnt think they should party...thats a statement. She didnt say "I dont think parents should party because that makes you a terrible irresponsible parent" but even so that doesnt give anyone the right to say anything other than "I disagree" and list reasons why.


----------



## hot tea

Burchy314 said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> I think people are just easily offended around here, tbh.
> 
> I don't think too many people get easily offended, I don't at least, but I think the way you worded it just made it sound completely different than what you meant & it upset everyone that does go out on the weekends.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but they really shouldnt be! If they are genuinely not doing anything wrong, why the heck would my opinion be offensive in the first place? If you are solid in how you feel and your parenting, why on earth be bothered?? Everyone is entitled to their opinions, even if it does not coincide with anothers. If peiple are asking for opinions, do not shoot the person who disagrees.
> 
> I jumble my words sometimes, I do not add in little flowers and sorrys and all that jazz... Maybe it is because I am canadian and not from the uk, and I am used to being blunt and upfront.
> 
> I do post in places with sensitive subjects... But it is because I just really want to add my piece.Click to expand...
> 
> It offended me because your judging people without knowing them...I am sticking up for those girls. And well I faught back and said everything I said because IN MY OPINION (can't shoot me if you disagree) You are very annying and judgemental and I didn not apprieciate you coming on here and making rude assumptions about us moms.Click to expand...

I for one am not bothered by what you think of me. I think that is the great difference here.


----------



## Burchy314

amygwen said:


> Can I just add, this WHOLE thing spiraled out of control when you made this comment on page 8:
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> I didn't go out overnight whatsoever untul after my son was around 15 months old, because I exclusively breastfed him without bottles. I continued much longer than that (just stopped recently) but he didn't NEED me anymore for milk.
> 
> Going out once or twice a month is fine. *I do not think parents should be partying anyways, though,*
> 
> Now I'm not trying to be a bitch, but really.. that comment is SOOO unnecessary. I HATE HATE HATE when people do this on threads. If someone asks a question, like OP asked "I was just wondering how often you think it is "okay" to go out when you have a child?" I mean, really, I NEVER go partying.. so I'm not even trying to stick up for myself, but I can tell you now LOADS of girls on here are going to still party and when they hear a rude response like "I do not think parents should be partying", OF COURSE they're going to stick up for themselves. That doesn't mean they're oversensitive. You just like adding rude comments to everything to stir up drama. It's SO irritating!!!Click to expand...

Thank you Amy. Maybe now she will she it was her fault for saying it. She started the drama. She even said "waiting to be torn apart" SHE KNEW PEOPLE WERE GOING TO REACT THIS WAY! SO WHY DID YOU FUCKING SAY IT!!?? Oh I know TO START DRAMA!


----------



## hot tea

amygwen said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> ^ Yep (to hot tea).
> You're totally right. Everyone around here, meaning baby club, teenage parenting, teen pregnancy, etc. Pretty much the whole forum. Everywhere you start debating with people is where everyone gets "easily offended".
> 
> Its not fair to carry on. I was annoyed at first too, but it was an innocent miss communication that was fixed though people choose not to acknowledge it. If you ask questions rather than get offended it works out better.Click to expand...
> 
> P.S. I'm not offended AT ALL by what she said, the whole partying thing, I really really don't care about. I don't party, I don't go out, I don't do anything, so therefore I don't care. What I do care about is this WHOLE situation in itself, that she constantly does this on threads. I find it EXTREMELY aggravating, I could understand if it was once or twice, but it's like everyday this week it's the SAME thing. DEBATE DEBATE DEBATE where it's completely unnecessary to have a debate. I'm not offended at all by what she said, I'm offended by the arguments. It's annoying.Click to expand...

Ignore me pleeeeeeaseeeee? Pleeeease? Honestly!!!


----------



## amygwen

Desi + hot tea = BFF's. You both are like the same person. LOL.

BYEEEEEEEEE :roll:


----------



## AirForceWife7

hot tea said:


> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> I think people are just easily offended around here, tbh.
> 
> I don't think too many people get easily offended, I don't at least, but I think the way you worded it just made it sound completely different than what you meant & it upset everyone that does go out on the weekends.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but they really shouldnt be! If they are genuinely not doing anything wrong, why the heck would my opinion be offensive in the first place? If you are solid in how you feel and your parenting, why on earth be bothered?? Everyone is entitled to their opinions, even if it does not coincide with anothers. If peiple are asking for opinions, do not shoot the person who disagrees.
> 
> I jumble my words sometimes, I do not add in little flowers and sorrys and all that jazz... Maybe it is because I am canadian and not from the uk, and I am used to being blunt and upfront.
> 
> I do post in places with sensitive subjects... But it is because I just really want to add my piece.Click to expand...

I just didn't think it was right to judge people you don't know; that's why I jumped in. A lot of us here in teen parenting deal with judgement from others who don't even know us every day.


----------



## Burchy314

hot tea said:


> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> I think people are just easily offended around here, tbh.
> 
> I don't think too many people get easily offended, I don't at least, but I think the way you worded it just made it sound completely different than what you meant & it upset everyone that does go out on the weekends.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but they really shouldnt be! If they are genuinely not doing anything wrong, why the heck would my opinion be offensive in the first place? If you are solid in how you feel and your parenting, why on earth be bothered?? Everyone is entitled to their opinions, even if it does not coincide with anothers. If peiple are asking for opinions, do not shoot the person who disagrees.
> 
> I jumble my words sometimes, I do not add in little flowers and sorrys and all that jazz... Maybe it is because I am canadian and not from the uk, and I am used to being blunt and upfront.
> 
> I do post in places with sensitive subjects... But it is because I just really want to add my piece.Click to expand...
> 
> It offended me because your judging people without knowing them...I am sticking up for those girls. And well I faught back and said everything I said because IN MY OPINION (can't shoot me if you disagree) You are very annying and judgemental and I didn not apprieciate you coming on here and making rude assumptions about us moms.Click to expand...
> 
> I for one am not bothered by what you think of me. I think that is the great difference here.Click to expand...

I am not bothered about what you think of me either. I could care less about what you think. I just don't like that you said that knowing you were going to start a debate.


----------



## hot tea

Burchy314 said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> Can I just add, this WHOLE thing spiraled out of control when you made this comment on page 8:
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> I didn't go out overnight whatsoever untul after my son was around 15 months old, because I exclusively breastfed him without bottles. I continued much longer than that (just stopped recently) but he didn't NEED me anymore for milk.
> 
> Going out once or twice a month is fine. *I do not think parents should be partying anyways, though,*
> 
> Now I'm not trying to be a bitch, but really.. that comment is SOOO unnecessary. I HATE HATE HATE when people do this on threads. If someone asks a question, like OP asked "I was just wondering how often you think it is "okay" to go out when you have a child?" I mean, really, I NEVER go partying.. so I'm not even trying to stick up for myself, but I can tell you now LOADS of girls on here are going to still party and when they hear a rude response like "I do not think parents should be partying", OF COURSE they're going to stick up for themselves. That doesn't mean they're oversensitive. You just like adding rude comments to everything to stir up drama. It's SO irritating!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Amy. Maybe now she will she it was her fault for saying it. She started the drama. She even said "waiting to be torn apart" SHE KNEW PEOPLE WERE GOING TO REACT THIS WAY! SO WHY DID YOU FUCKING SAY IT!!?? Oh I know TO START DRAMA!Click to expand...

Also hit ignore. If you hate drama so much, then why have you continued to argue with me?? Over NOTHING????


----------



## KaceysMummy

hot tea said:


> KaceysMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KaceysMummy said:
> 
> 
> There is a big difference to going 'clubbing' and being a reckless slut.
> Your pervious posts sounded like you assumed everyone who went dancing, acted the same.
> I do get your point if a mum was to go out every weekend, all weekend, got absolutely legless, was falling about the place, fighting, putting their life in danger, possibly having to get their stomach pumped, causing hassle, nearly getting lifted, wore inappropriate clothing/hardly anything, and never returned home that night cause the got 'lucky' with a complete stranger - when they have a baby to look after first thing in the morning and the will be zombied and be totally hungover. But not everyone who goes clubbing ends up that way...
> 
> 
> Surely they don't. And they don't exactly stand by my first post here, then, do they? People who go to clubs GENERALLY, from what I have seen first hand, is to do exactly that, though. Just from my seperate experience. So that is what I posted about...Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know any mother who does that - and I certainly don't act like that at all.
> Like I said before you can't tar everyone with the same brush.
> You said before you went clubbing after having your LO, is that how you acted? If no then how can you generally say everyone acts like that if you as a mother didn't. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I did act like a stupid little trollop who drank too much and got into ugly situations. I am not setting myself a part from the clubbing scene I invision when I say it is bad. Trust me. :nope:Click to expand...

We'll maybe you shouldn't judge everyone on your perivous bad actions... 
You could have went out and not let it get so bad.


----------



## Desi's_lost

amygwen said:


> Desi + hot tea = BFF's. You both are like the same person. LOL.
> 
> BYEEEEEEEEE :roll:

Yes because we speak our minds and dont agree with you...sorry for the trouble. She's actually a lot nicer than me, I wouldnt have put up with half the comments she did.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I was a teen mom and I went to school, worked and was with my 3 kids 24/7 When I left my ex husband I had to move in with my parents. They watched how hard I was working so they sent me out on saturday nights to have some fun. At first I hated it but after a while I realised I was happier and a better mom because of it. My kids never knew that I was gone because I never left until they were asleep and was back by the time they were up. My parents would let me sleep until 10am but I was always up with them. If you work hard with school and or work then you deserve a break and as long as your not getting really drunk or acting like a slut then there is nothing wrong with a little you time to just have fun!! Shoot even adult moms need some them time. When going out always remember that you are a mom and always ask yourself "will my child be ashamed of my actions" or "How would I feel if it was my child going out and how would I want them to act" Never feel bad for taking a day a week or a few days a month for you!!!


----------



## amygwen

Desi's_lost said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> Desi + hot tea = BFF's. You both are like the same person. LOL.
> 
> BYEEEEEEEEE :roll:
> 
> Yes because we speak our minds and dont agree with you...sorry for the trouble. She's actually a lot nicer than me, I wouldnt have put up with half the comments she did.Click to expand...


Oh, really? What would you have done? Virtually punched me in the face? LOOOOOL. STTTTTEEEEEEEEEVE


----------



## hot tea

AirForceWife7 said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> I think people are just easily offended around here, tbh.
> 
> I don't think too many people get easily offended, I don't at least, but I think the way you worded it just made it sound completely different than what you meant & it upset everyone that does go out on the weekends.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but they really shouldnt be! If they are genuinely not doing anything wrong, why the heck would my opinion be offensive in the first place? If you are solid in how you feel and your parenting, why on earth be bothered?? Everyone is entitled to their opinions, even if it does not coincide with anothers. If peiple are asking for opinions, do not shoot the person who disagrees.
> 
> I jumble my words sometimes, I do not add in little flowers and sorrys and all that jazz... Maybe it is because I am canadian and not from the uk, and I am used to being blunt and upfront.
> 
> I do post in places with sensitive subjects... But it is because I just really want to add my piece.Click to expand...
> 
> I just didn't think it was right to judge people you don't know; that's why I jumped in. A lot of us here in teen parenting deal with judgement from others who don't even know us every day.Click to expand...

Fair enough. :flower:


----------



## merakola

hot tea said:


> Yes, but they really shouldnt be! If they are genuinely not doing anything wrong, why the heck would my opinion be offensive in the first place? If you are solid in how you feel and your parenting, why on earth be bothered?? Everyone is entitled to their opinions, even if it does not coincide with anothers. If peiple are asking for opinions, do not shoot the person who disagrees.
> 
> I jumble my words sometimes, I do not add in little flowers and sorrys and all that jazz...* Maybe it is because I am canadian and not from the uk, and I am used to being blunt and upfront.
> *
> I do post in places with sensitive subjects... But it is because I just really want to add my piece.


lmao so I just may regret responding to this thread and I havent had my LO as of yet ( i hope its not a problem, I learn a lot from reading this section)BUT I just have to ask hot tea::: What in the hell does this have to do with anything . This just a statement that is going to get girls mad. Please, I have nothing against you and im just reading away. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion but seriously read this :*Maybe it is because I am canadian and not from the uk, and I am used to being blunt and upfront. 

*
Why put that? Like im not from the UK and I would be offended by that ... I dunno hun. I think its best to read over what you write before posting it. If your intention is not to offend people its always best to read before you post. But thats just my two cents


----------



## Desi's_lost

amygwen said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> Desi + hot tea = BFF's. You both are like the same person. LOL.
> 
> BYEEEEEEEEE :roll:
> 
> Yes because we speak our minds and dont agree with you...sorry for the trouble. She's actually a lot nicer than me, I wouldnt have put up with half the comments she did.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, really? What would you have done? Virtually punched me in the face? LOOOOOL. STTTTTEEEEEEEEEVEClick to expand...

I would have told you exactly where you could go but to be honest, you're acting like a fool so i'll take a card from my favorite shadow ninja and say "What a drag." Or...if you watching with subs "How troublesome."


----------



## amygwen

Desi's_lost said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> Desi + hot tea = BFF's. You both are like the same person. LOL.
> 
> BYEEEEEEEEE :roll:
> 
> Yes because we speak our minds and dont agree with you...sorry for the trouble. She's actually a lot nicer than me, I wouldnt have put up with half the comments she did.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, really? What would you have done? Virtually punched me in the face? LOOOOOL. STTTTTEEEEEEEEEVEClick to expand...
> 
> I would have told you exactly where you could go but to be honest, you're acting like a fool so i'll take a card from my favorite shadow ninja and say "What a drag." Or...if you watching with subs "How troublesome."Click to expand...

Goodnight Desi :kiss: :kiss: :kiss:

I'm so glad we're BFFssssssssssssss :kiss:


----------



## hot tea

merakola said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Yes, but they really shouldnt be! If they are genuinely not doing anything wrong, why the heck would my opinion be offensive in the first place? If you are solid in how you feel and your parenting, why on earth be bothered?? Everyone is entitled to their opinions, even if it does not coincide with anothers. If peiple are asking for opinions, do not shoot the person who disagrees.
> 
> I jumble my words sometimes, I do not add in little flowers and sorrys and all that jazz...* Maybe it is because I am canadian and not from the uk, and I am used to being blunt and upfront.
> *
> I do post in places with sensitive subjects... But it is because I just really want to add my piece.
> 
> 
> lmao so I just may regret responding to this thread and I havent had my LO as of yet ( i hope its not a problem, I learn a lot from reading this section)BUT I just have to ask hot tea::: What in the hell does this have to do with anything . This just a statement that is going to get girls mad. Please, I have nothing against you and im just reading away. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion but seriously read this :*Maybe it is because I am canadian and not from the uk, and I am used to being blunt and upfront.
> 
> *
> Why put that? Like im not from the UK and I would be offended by that ... I dunno hun. I think its best to read over what you write before posting it. If your intention is not to offend people its always best to read before you post. But thats just my two centsClick to expand...

Maybe... Maybe I seriously just lack tact. Ohshiiittt. :dohh:


----------



## Desi's_lost

amygwen said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> Desi + hot tea = BFF's. You both are like the same person. LOL.
> 
> BYEEEEEEEEE :roll:
> 
> Yes because we speak our minds and dont agree with you...sorry for the trouble. She's actually a lot nicer than me, I wouldnt have put up with half the comments she did.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, really? What would you have done? Virtually punched me in the face? LOOOOOL. STTTTTEEEEEEEEEVEClick to expand...
> 
> I would have told you exactly where you could go but to be honest, you're acting like a fool so i'll take a card from my favorite shadow ninja and say "What a drag." Or...if you watching with subs "How troublesome."Click to expand...
> 
> Goodnight Desi :kiss: :kiss: :kiss:
> 
> I'm so glad we're BFFssssssssssssss :kiss:Click to expand...

Ewww girlie kisses! The germs!! :nope:


----------



## Desi's_lost

hot tea said:


> merakola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Yes, but they really shouldnt be! If they are genuinely not doing anything wrong, why the heck would my opinion be offensive in the first place? If you are solid in how you feel and your parenting, why on earth be bothered?? Everyone is entitled to their opinions, even if it does not coincide with anothers. If peiple are asking for opinions, do not shoot the person who disagrees.
> 
> I jumble my words sometimes, I do not add in little flowers and sorrys and all that jazz...* Maybe it is because I am canadian and not from the uk, and I am used to being blunt and upfront.
> *
> I do post in places with sensitive subjects... But it is because I just really want to add my piece.
> 
> 
> lmao so I just may regret responding to this thread and I havent had my LO as of yet ( i hope its not a problem, I learn a lot from reading this section)BUT I just have to ask hot tea::: What in the hell does this have to do with anything . This just a statement that is going to get girls mad. Please, I have nothing against you and im just reading away. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion but seriously read this :*Maybe it is because I am canadian and not from the uk, and I am used to being blunt and upfront.
> 
> *
> Why put that? Like im not from the UK and I would be offended by that ... I dunno hun. I think its best to read over what you write before posting it. If your intention is not to offend people its always best to read before you post. But thats just my two centsClick to expand...
> 
> Maybe... Maybe I seriously just lack tact. Ohshiiittt. :dohh:Click to expand...

At least you dont resort to cheap sarcasm.


----------



## Burchy314

amygwen said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> Desi + hot tea = BFF's. You both are like the same person. LOL.
> 
> BYEEEEEEEEE :roll:
> 
> Yes because we speak our minds and dont agree with you...sorry for the trouble. She's actually a lot nicer than me, I wouldnt have put up with half the comments she did.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, really? What would you have done? Virtually punched me in the face? LOOOOOL. STTTTTEEEEEEEEEVEClick to expand...

bhahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## hot tea

amygwen said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> Desi + hot tea = BFF's. You both are like the same person. LOL.
> 
> BYEEEEEEEEE :roll:
> 
> Yes because we speak our minds and dont agree with you...sorry for the trouble. She's actually a lot nicer than me, I wouldnt have put up with half the comments she did.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, really? What would you have done? Virtually punched me in the face? LOOOOOL. STTTTTEEEEEEEEEVEClick to expand...
> 
> I would have told you exactly where you could go but to be honest, you're acting like a fool so i'll take a card from my favorite shadow ninja and say "What a drag." Or...if you watching with subs "How troublesome."Click to expand...
> 
> Goodnight Desi :kiss: :kiss: :kiss:
> 
> I'm so glad we're BFFssssssssssssss :kiss:Click to expand...

At least I can genuinely say I don't say things with the intention of sounding sarcastic/snide. That was also unnecessary... Just pointed.


----------



## hot tea

Desi's_lost said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> merakola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Yes, but they really shouldnt be! If they are genuinely not doing anything wrong, why the heck would my opinion be offensive in the first place? If you are solid in how you feel and your parenting, why on earth be bothered?? Everyone is entitled to their opinions, even if it does not coincide with anothers. If peiple are asking for opinions, do not shoot the person who disagrees.
> 
> I jumble my words sometimes, I do not add in little flowers and sorrys and all that jazz...* Maybe it is because I am canadian and not from the uk, and I am used to being blunt and upfront.
> *
> I do post in places with sensitive subjects... But it is because I just really want to add my piece.
> 
> 
> lmao so I just may regret responding to this thread and I havent had my LO as of yet ( i hope its not a problem, I learn a lot from reading this section)BUT I just have to ask hot tea::: What in the hell does this have to do with anything . This just a statement that is going to get girls mad. Please, I have nothing against you and im just reading away. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion but seriously read this :*Maybe it is because I am canadian and not from the uk, and I am used to being blunt and upfront.
> 
> *
> Why put that? Like im not from the UK and I would be offended by that ... I dunno hun. I think its best to read over what you write before posting it. If your intention is not to offend people its always best to read before you post. But thats just my two centsClick to expand...
> 
> Maybe... Maybe I seriously just lack tact. Ohshiiittt. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> At least you dont resort to cheap sarcasm.Click to expand...

I levelled up a long time ago. 

God damn, what am I doing here??


----------



## Burchy314

Desi's_lost said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> Desi + hot tea = BFF's. You both are like the same person. LOL.
> 
> BYEEEEEEEEE :roll:
> 
> Yes because we speak our minds and dont agree with you...sorry for the trouble. She's actually a lot nicer than me, I wouldnt have put up with half the comments she did.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, really? What would you have done? Virtually punched me in the face? LOOOOOL. STTTTTEEEEEEEEEVEClick to expand...
> 
> I would have told you exactly where you could go but to be honest, you're acting like a fool so i'll take a card from my favorite shadow ninja and say "What a drag." Or...if you watching with subs "How troublesome."Click to expand...

hahahahaha shadow ninja :ninja:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Here ya go Amy.
 



Attached Files:







rock lee gif.gif
File size: 250.9 KB
Views: 159


----------



## Burchy314

hot tea said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> merakola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Yes, but they really shouldnt be! If they are genuinely not doing anything wrong, why the heck would my opinion be offensive in the first place? If you are solid in how you feel and your parenting, why on earth be bothered?? Everyone is entitled to their opinions, even if it does not coincide with anothers. If peiple are asking for opinions, do not shoot the person who disagrees.
> 
> I jumble my words sometimes, I do not add in little flowers and sorrys and all that jazz...* Maybe it is because I am canadian and not from the uk, and I am used to being blunt and upfront.
> *
> I do post in places with sensitive subjects... But it is because I just really want to add my piece.
> 
> 
> lmao so I just may regret responding to this thread and I havent had my LO as of yet ( i hope its not a problem, I learn a lot from reading this section)BUT I just have to ask hot tea::: What in the hell does this have to do with anything . This just a statement that is going to get girls mad. Please, I have nothing against you and im just reading away. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion but seriously read this :*Maybe it is because I am canadian and not from the uk, and I am used to being blunt and upfront.
> 
> *
> Why put that? Like im not from the UK and I would be offended by that ... I dunno hun. I think its best to read over what you write before posting it. If your intention is not to offend people its always best to read before you post. But thats just my two centsClick to expand...
> 
> Maybe... Maybe I seriously just lack tact. Ohshiiittt. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> At least you dont resort to cheap sarcasm.Click to expand...
> 
> I levelled up a long time ago.
> 
> God damn, *what am I doing here??[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Erm..starting drama:shrug:Click to expand...


----------



## Desi's_lost

Burchy314 said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> Desi + hot tea = BFF's. You both are like the same person. LOL.
> 
> BYEEEEEEEEE :roll:
> 
> Yes because we speak our minds and dont agree with you...sorry for the trouble. She's actually a lot nicer than me, I wouldnt have put up with half the comments she did.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, really? What would you have done? Virtually punched me in the face? LOOOOOL. STTTTTEEEEEEEEEVEClick to expand...
> 
> I would have told you exactly where you could go but to be honest, you're acting like a fool so i'll take a card from my favorite shadow ninja and say "What a drag." Or...if you watching with subs "How troublesome."Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahaha shadow ninja :ninja:Click to expand...

No no nooooo. Kore wa watashi no ninja desu!
 



Attached Files:







shikamarukagekubishibarinojutsu.gif
File size: 224.2 KB
Views: 157


----------



## merakola

hot tea said:


> merakola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Yes, but they really shouldnt be! If they are genuinely not doing anything wrong, why the heck would my opinion be offensive in the first place? If you are solid in how you feel and your parenting, why on earth be bothered?? Everyone is entitled to their opinions, even if it does not coincide with anothers. If peiple are asking for opinions, do not shoot the person who disagrees.
> 
> I jumble my words sometimes, I do not add in little flowers and sorrys and all that jazz...* Maybe it is because I am canadian and not from the uk, and I am used to being blunt and upfront.
> *
> I do post in places with sensitive subjects... But it is because I just really want to add my piece.
> 
> 
> lmao so I just may regret responding to this thread and I havent had my LO as of yet ( i hope its not a problem, I learn a lot from reading this section)BUT I just have to ask hot tea::: What in the hell does this have to do with anything . This just a statement that is going to get girls mad. Please, I have nothing against you and im just reading away. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion but seriously read this :*Maybe it is because I am canadian and not from the uk, and I am used to being blunt and upfront.
> 
> *
> Why put that? Like im not from the UK and I would be offended by that ... I dunno hun. I think its best to read over what you write before posting it. If your intention is not to offend people its always best to read before you post. But thats just my two centsClick to expand...
> 
> Maybe... Maybe I seriously just lack tact. Ohshiiittt. :dohh:Click to expand...

:shrug: Just to give a little advice .


----------



## hot tea

Burchy314 said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> merakola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Yes, but they really shouldnt be! If they are genuinely not doing anything wrong, why the heck would my opinion be offensive in the first place? If you are solid in how you feel and your parenting, why on earth be bothered?? Everyone is entitled to their opinions, even if it does not coincide with anothers. If peiple are asking for opinions, do not shoot the person who disagrees.
> 
> I jumble my words sometimes, I do not add in little flowers and sorrys and all that jazz...* Maybe it is because I am canadian and not from the uk, and I am used to being blunt and upfront.
> *
> I do post in places with sensitive subjects... But it is because I just really want to add my piece.
> 
> 
> lmao so I just may regret responding to this thread and I havent had my LO as of yet ( i hope its not a problem, I learn a lot from reading this section)BUT I just have to ask hot tea::: What in the hell does this have to do with anything . This just a statement that is going to get girls mad. Please, I have nothing against you and im just reading away. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion but seriously read this :*Maybe it is because I am canadian and not from the uk, and I am used to being blunt and upfront.
> 
> *
> Why put that? Like im not from the UK and I would be offended by that ... I dunno hun. I think its best to read over what you write before posting it. If your intention is not to offend people its always best to read before you post. But thats just my two centsClick to expand...
> 
> Maybe... Maybe I seriously just lack tact. Ohshiiittt. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> At least you dont resort to cheap sarcasm.Click to expand...
> 
> I levelled up a long time ago.
> 
> God damn, *what am I doing here??[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Erm..starting drama:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently!!
> 
> What I hear in chorus every time I enter the teen section:
> 
> "YES I AM A DAMN GOOD MOTHER YOU BITCH!!!!!!!"
> 
> :cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...


----------



## hot tea

merakola said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> merakola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Yes, but they really shouldnt be! If they are genuinely not doing anything wrong, why the heck would my opinion be offensive in the first place? If you are solid in how you feel and your parenting, why on earth be bothered?? Everyone is entitled to their opinions, even if it does not coincide with anothers. If peiple are asking for opinions, do not shoot the person who disagrees.
> 
> I jumble my words sometimes, I do not add in little flowers and sorrys and all that jazz...* Maybe it is because I am canadian and not from the uk, and I am used to being blunt and upfront.
> *
> I do post in places with sensitive subjects... But it is because I just really want to add my piece.
> 
> 
> lmao so I just may regret responding to this thread and I havent had my LO as of yet ( i hope its not a problem, I learn a lot from reading this section)BUT I just have to ask hot tea::: What in the hell does this have to do with anything . This just a statement that is going to get girls mad. Please, I have nothing against you and im just reading away. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion but seriously read this :*Maybe it is because I am canadian and not from the uk, and I am used to being blunt and upfront.
> 
> *
> Why put that? Like im not from the UK and I would be offended by that ... I dunno hun. I think its best to read over what you write before posting it. If your intention is not to offend people its always best to read before you post. But thats just my two centsClick to expand...
> 
> Maybe... Maybe I seriously just lack tact. Ohshiiittt. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> :shrug: Just to give a little advice .Click to expand...

Appreciated and noted!


----------



## x__amour

Off to dream land but wanted to point out that the ignore fuctions works BOTH ways! Until tomorrow, I bid all adu. Adu, adu. :howdy:


----------



## Desi's_lost

hot tea said:


> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> merakola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Yes, but they really shouldnt be! If they are genuinely not doing anything wrong, why the heck would my opinion be offensive in the first place? If you are solid in how you feel and your parenting, why on earth be bothered?? Everyone is entitled to their opinions, even if it does not coincide with anothers. If peiple are asking for opinions, do not shoot the person who disagrees.
> 
> I jumble my words sometimes, I do not add in little flowers and sorrys and all that jazz...* Maybe it is because I am canadian and not from the uk, and I am used to being blunt and upfront.
> *
> I do post in places with sensitive subjects... But it is because I just really want to add my piece.
> 
> 
> lmao so I just may regret responding to this thread and I havent had my LO as of yet ( i hope its not a problem, I learn a lot from reading this section)BUT I just have to ask hot tea::: What in the hell does this have to do with anything . This just a statement that is going to get girls mad. Please, I have nothing against you and im just reading away. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion but seriously read this :*Maybe it is because I am canadian and not from the uk, and I am used to being blunt and upfront.
> 
> *
> Why put that? Like im not from the UK and I would be offended by that ... I dunno hun. I think its best to read over what you write before posting it. If your intention is not to offend people its always best to read before you post. But thats just my two centsClick to expand...
> 
> Maybe... Maybe I seriously just lack tact. Ohshiiittt. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> At least you dont resort to cheap sarcasm.Click to expand...
> 
> I levelled up a long time ago.
> 
> God damn, *what am I doing here??[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Erm..starting drama:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently!!
> 
> What I hear in chorus every time I enter the teen section:
> 
> "YES I AM A DAMN GOOD MOTHER YOU BITCH!!!!!!!"
> 
> :cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Is it an angelic chorus? I don't have any gifs for that but i could get some pretty piccys of Setsuna instead!Click to expand...


----------



## Burchy314

Desi's_lost said:


> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> Desi + hot tea = BFF's. You both are like the same person. LOL.
> 
> BYEEEEEEEEE :roll:
> 
> Yes because we speak our minds and dont agree with you...sorry for the trouble. She's actually a lot nicer than me, I wouldnt have put up with half the comments she did.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, really? What would you have done? Virtually punched me in the face? LOOOOOL. STTTTTEEEEEEEEEVEClick to expand...
> 
> I would have told you exactly where you could go but to be honest, you're acting like a fool so i'll take a card from my favorite shadow ninja and say "What a drag." Or...if you watching with subs "How troublesome."Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahaha shadow ninja :ninja:Click to expand...
> 
> No no nooooo. Kore wa watashi no ninja desu!Click to expand...

Weeeellllll alrighty then....


----------



## hot tea

No one bothers me. No user actually gets on my nerves, so I don't need to ignore 'em. 

And not so sure it is a chorus... More like an accapella.


----------



## Burchy314

Desi's_lost said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> merakola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Yes, but they really shouldnt be! If they are genuinely not doing anything wrong, why the heck would my opinion be offensive in the first place? If you are solid in how you feel and your parenting, why on earth be bothered?? Everyone is entitled to their opinions, even if it does not coincide with anothers. If peiple are asking for opinions, do not shoot the person who disagrees.
> 
> I jumble my words sometimes, I do not add in little flowers and sorrys and all that jazz...* Maybe it is because I am canadian and not from the uk, and I am used to being blunt and upfront.
> *
> I do post in places with sensitive subjects... But it is because I just really want to add my piece.
> 
> 
> lmao so I just may regret responding to this thread and I havent had my LO as of yet ( i hope its not a problem, I learn a lot from reading this section)BUT I just have to ask hot tea::: What in the hell does this have to do with anything . This just a statement that is going to get girls mad. Please, I have nothing against you and im just reading away. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion but seriously read this :*Maybe it is because I am canadian and not from the uk, and I am used to being blunt and upfront.
> 
> *
> Why put that? Like im not from the UK and I would be offended by that ... I dunno hun. I think its best to read over what you write before posting it. If your intention is not to offend people its always best to read before you post. But thats just my two centsClick to expand...
> 
> Maybe... Maybe I seriously just lack tact. Ohshiiittt. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> At least you dont resort to cheap sarcasm.Click to expand...
> 
> I levelled up a long time ago.
> 
> God damn, *what am I doing here??[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Erm..starting drama:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently!!
> 
> What I hear in chorus every time I enter the teen section:
> 
> "YES I AM A DAMN GOOD MOTHER YOU BITCH!!!!!!!"
> 
> :cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Is it an angelic chorus? I don't have any gifs for that but i could get some pretty piccys of Setsuna instead!Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I NEVER respond to threads like this. I am normally pretty quiet and I stay out of the way, out of trouble, but you just royally annoyed me and I couldnt stop myself from saying the things I did. I don't normally cuss that much, I don't normally cuss at all. But I am a damn good mother and you can be a bitch. Note: I am NOT saying you are a bitch, I said you can be, big difference. I can be a bitch to as you can see, but that doesnt make me a bitch.Click to expand...


----------



## Desi's_lost

Burchy314 said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> Desi + hot tea = BFF's. You both are like the same person. LOL.
> 
> BYEEEEEEEEE :roll:
> 
> Yes because we speak our minds and dont agree with you...sorry for the trouble. She's actually a lot nicer than me, I wouldnt have put up with half the comments she did.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, really? What would you have done? Virtually punched me in the face? LOOOOOL. STTTTTEEEEEEEEEVEClick to expand...
> 
> I would have told you exactly where you could go but to be honest, you're acting like a fool so i'll take a card from my favorite shadow ninja and say "What a drag." Or...if you watching with subs "How troublesome."Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahaha shadow ninja :ninja:Click to expand...
> 
> No no nooooo. Kore wa watashi no ninja desu!Click to expand...
> 
> Weeeellllll alrighty then....Click to expand...

Hontou! Dattebayo!
Don't mind me, you've lost me to anime land. As much as I love a good argument, i'm much more entertained by random gifs at the moment.


----------



## hot tea

Burchy314 said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> merakola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Yes, but they really shouldnt be! If they are genuinely not doing anything wrong, why the heck would my opinion be offensive in the first place? If you are solid in how you feel and your parenting, why on earth be bothered?? Everyone is entitled to their opinions, even if it does not coincide with anothers. If peiple are asking for opinions, do not shoot the person who disagrees.
> 
> I jumble my words sometimes, I do not add in little flowers and sorrys and all that jazz...* Maybe it is because I am canadian and not from the uk, and I am used to being blunt and upfront.
> *
> I do post in places with sensitive subjects... But it is because I just really want to add my piece.
> 
> 
> lmao so I just may regret responding to this thread and I havent had my LO as of yet ( i hope its not a problem, I learn a lot from reading this section)BUT I just have to ask hot tea::: What in the hell does this have to do with anything . This just a statement that is going to get girls mad. Please, I have nothing against you and im just reading away. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion but seriously read this :*Maybe it is because I am canadian and not from the uk, and I am used to being blunt and upfront.
> 
> *
> Why put that? Like im not from the UK and I would be offended by that ... I dunno hun. I think its best to read over what you write before posting it. If your intention is not to offend people its always best to read before you post. But thats just my two centsClick to expand...
> 
> Maybe... Maybe I seriously just lack tact. Ohshiiittt. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> At least you dont resort to cheap sarcasm.Click to expand...
> 
> I levelled up a long time ago.
> 
> God damn, *what am I doing here??[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Erm..starting drama:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently!!
> 
> What I hear in chorus every time I enter the teen section:
> 
> "YES I AM A DAMN GOOD MOTHER YOU BITCH!!!!!!!"
> 
> :cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Is it an angelic chorus? I don't have any gifs for that but i could get some pretty piccys of Setsuna instead!Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I NEVER respond to threads like this. I am normally pretty quiet and I stay out of the way, out of trouble, but you just royally annoyed me and I couldnt stop myself from saying the things I did. I don't normally cuss that much, I don't normally cuss at all. But I am a damn good mother and you can be a bitch. Note: I am NOT saying you are a bitch, I said you can be, big difference. I can be a bitch to as you can see, but that doesnt make me a bitch.Click to expand...
> 
> I am a damn good mother too, and you can certainly be a bitch as well by the looks of it... We have things in common now!!!!Click to expand...


----------



## Burchy314

hot tea said:


> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> merakola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Yes, but they really shouldnt be! If they are genuinely not doing anything wrong, why the heck would my opinion be offensive in the first place? If you are solid in how you feel and your parenting, why on earth be bothered?? Everyone is entitled to their opinions, even if it does not coincide with anothers. If peiple are asking for opinions, do not shoot the person who disagrees.
> 
> I jumble my words sometimes, I do not add in little flowers and sorrys and all that jazz...* Maybe it is because I am canadian and not from the uk, and I am used to being blunt and upfront.
> *
> I do post in places with sensitive subjects... But it is because I just really want to add my piece.
> 
> 
> lmao so I just may regret responding to this thread and I havent had my LO as of yet ( i hope its not a problem, I learn a lot from reading this section)BUT I just have to ask hot tea::: What in the hell does this have to do with anything . This just a statement that is going to get girls mad. Please, I have nothing against you and im just reading away. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion but seriously read this :*Maybe it is because I am canadian and not from the uk, and I am used to being blunt and upfront.
> 
> *
> Why put that? Like im not from the UK and I would be offended by that ... I dunno hun. I think its best to read over what you write before posting it. If your intention is not to offend people its always best to read before you post. But thats just my two centsClick to expand...
> 
> Maybe... Maybe I seriously just lack tact. Ohshiiittt. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> At least you dont resort to cheap sarcasm.Click to expand...
> 
> I levelled up a long time ago.
> 
> God damn, *what am I doing here??[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Erm..starting drama:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently!!
> 
> What I hear in chorus every time I enter the teen section:
> 
> "YES I AM A DAMN GOOD MOTHER YOU BITCH!!!!!!!"
> 
> :cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Is it an angelic chorus? I don't have any gifs for that but i could get some pretty piccys of Setsuna instead!Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I NEVER respond to threads like this. I am normally pretty quiet and I stay out of the way, out of trouble, but you just royally annoyed me and I couldnt stop myself from saying the things I did. I don't normally cuss that much, I don't normally cuss at all. But I am a damn good mother and you can be a bitch. Note: I am NOT saying you are a bitch, I said you can be, big difference. I can be a bitch to as you can see, but that doesnt make me a bitch.Click to expand...
> 
> I am a damn good mother too, and you can certainly be a bitch as well by the looks of it... We have things in common now!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> And never did I once say you were a bad mom. Never once did I say you were a bad mom when you went out clubbing being a slag and doing all that, because I don't judge people like that. If I would have saw you I probably would have thought "why is she acting that way!?" not because you are a mother, but because its just not appealing to me seeing girls half naked falling over drunk. But its their choice and they can do it and still be a good mom.
> 
> And I know I can be bitch, and I am sorry I have been extra bitchy tonight but I am on my period...:flower:hahaClick to expand...


----------



## Burchy314

On a better note hot tea, your son is gorgeous and I love your bump, it is like the perfect size :flower:


----------



## hot tea

The worst part is he knows he is beautiful and even tells peopke about it!!! And trust me, my bump is not so neat as that anymore... No way. I am a beached whale, presently. Quire sure my OH will need a forklift to peel me off the couch tonight.


----------



## Burchy314

hot tea said:


> *The worst part is he knows he is beautiful and even tells peopke about it!!!* And trust me, my bump is not so neat as that anymore... No way. I am a beached whale, presently. Quire sure my OH will need a forklift to peel me off the couch tonight.

Oh my gosh I have a feeling my daughter is going to be like that. She can be crying and we will look at her and be like "your so beautiful Jayden" and she will smile and laugh! When was that bump picture taken compared to now?


----------



## hot tea

That was only take two weeks ago. I just feel massive now.

And Ramsay actually shows people pictures of himself, and says, "and these are my beautiful eyes... *points*... And my beautiful lips... *points*... And my beautiful hair..."


----------



## Burchy314

hot tea said:


> That was only take two weeks ago. I just feel massive now.
> 
> And Ramsay actually shows people pictures of himself, and says, "and these are my beautiful eyes... *points*... And my beautiful lips... *points*... And my beautiful hair..."

Well he probably hears everyone else saying it so he knows its true and wants to tell everyone about it lol. He sounds adorable.


----------



## hot tea

Yep, he just knows it, has heard it... And you really cannot argue with him. His symmetry is stunning. I fear his teens and the girls who will flock him.


----------



## Burchy314

hot tea said:


> Yep, he just knows it, has heard it... And you really cannot argue with him. His symmetry is stunning. I fear his teens and the girls who will flock him.

He is going to be such a heartbreaker lol. I always think that, like about all the guys that are going to try and get with my daughter when shes older, I am going to have to carry a shotgun lol. Damn us making such beautiful kids!


----------



## buttonnose82

locked pending review following the number of reports


----------

